# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  نوستراداموس .... دراسة

## ليلة عشق

*فجأة تعرضت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لضربة عنيفة ، انطلقت من قلبها وعلي متن طائراتها المدنية ، ودون سابق إنذار ،لتهوي
كصاعقة من الرعب علي رمزين ضخمين ، من رموزها الاقتصادية والعسكرية .....
مبني التجارة العالمي في ( نيويورك ) .. ومبني وزارة الدفاع ( البنتاجون ) في واشنطن . 

ولساعات وأيام طويلة بعدها ، انشغلت أجهزة الإعلام في العالم أجمع ، بنقل ورصد وتسجيل ما حدث ، ومناقشة احتمالاته وتوقعاته ، وكل الإجراءات التي اتخذت بشأنه .... 

ومن أقصي العالم لأقصاه ، لم يتوقف الحديث عن فلكي وطبيب فرنسي ، مات منذ ما يقرب من خمسة قرون ، ويدعي ( نوستراداموس ) ...

والسبب وبكل بساطة ، هو أن ( نوستراداموس ) هذا قد تنبأ بما حدث وأشار إلية ، وسجله في أشهر كتبة ... 
وأيضا منذ ما يقرب من خمسة قرون !! 

وكما يحدث في كل مرة ، انقسم العالم إلي قسمين ، قسم انبهر بنبؤة الفلكي الفرنسي , ذي الأصول اليهودية , وقسم رفضها وأنكرها واستنكرها تماما ً , استنادا إلي قاعدة تقول ( كذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا ) , باعتبارها قاعدة لاتقبل الجدل والمناقشة , علي الرغم من أنها ليست واردة في القرآن الكريم , أو في الأحاديث النبوية , أو حتى في التوراة أو الإنجيل ...
وعندما نستخدم هنا عبارة كل مرة , فإننا نعني إنها ليست أول مرة يثار فيها هذا الجدل العنيف , حول تنبؤات (نوستراداموس) , والتي تضمنها كتابة الشهير ( قرون ) , والذي يعد من الناحية العلمية والفعلية , أكثر الكتب مبيعا, خلال ما يزيد علي أربعمائة سنة كاملة , لم تنفذ خلالها طبعاته , ولو لعام واحد , مما يمنحه ميزة خاصة , لم يتمتع بها كتاب كتبة بشري علي مر التاريخ ....

الكتاب يقع في 439 صفحة من الحجم المتوسط مقسم إلى قرون ، بإجمالي 942 نبؤة منها ماقد حدث بالفعل ومنها ما لم يحدث حتى الآن مع العلم بأن هذه التنبؤات قد مر على التنبؤ بها أكثر من خمسة قرون كاملة 
والنبؤة عبارة عن رباعية من أربعة أبيات أو جمل تعبر عن حدث ما يرمز إليه نوستراداموس برموز تم تفسير بعضاً منها و فهمها و البعض لم يفسر حتى الآن 

وقد تنبأ بالكثير من الحوادث التي وقعت فعلا مثل الحرب العالمية الأولي والثانية وتكلم عن هتلر الذي سماه هسلر وكذلك عن قيام وانهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي الذي عبر عنه بمملكة الدب وقال بأن هذه الإمبراطورية ستدوم اثنان وسبعون عاما وذلك ما حدث تماما وغير ذلك كثير. 

ارتبط اسم هذا الرجل بالكوارث الكبرى والأحداث المأساوية في تاريخ الإنسانية في القرون الخمسة الماضية؛ فحيثما حلت بالعالم مصيبة عظمى أو كارثة أكبر من قدرته على الاحتمال، أو يصعب عليه استيعابها كانت النبوءة والبحث في الغيب هما المتنفس الوحيد حين تتوقف قدرة العقل على العمل وتشل حركة صاحبه عن الفعل. ولهذا كان أول ما فعله من أذهلتهم أحداث سبتمبر الدامية أن لجئوا إلى الطبيب والمنجم الفرنسي ( نوستراداموس ) أشهر منجم في التاريخ، والذي ارتبط اسمه بأشهر النبوءات وأكثرها إثارة منذ ظهوره في القرن السادس عشر إلى الآن وهو الرجل الذي لم تعد تُذكر النبوءات إلا ويتداعى للذهن فورًا طيفه. 


يتبع*

----------


## قلب مصر

دراسة شيقة جدا جدا يا ليلة عشق
ولها رونق رائع فى استعراضها للمعلومات

شوقتينى وأثرتى فضولى لمعرفة باقى الدراسة ياريت متتأخريش علينا 

اشكرك الف شكر وفى انتظار باقى الدراسة
تحياتى ودعواتى لك بالتوفيق الدائم

----------


## ليلة عشق

> دراسة شيقة جدا جدا يا ليلة عشق
> ولها رونق رائع فى استعراضها للمعلومات
> 
> شوقتينى وأثرتى فضولى لمعرفة باقى الدراسة ياريت متتأخريش علينا 
> 
> اشكرك الف شكر وفى انتظار باقى الدراسة
> تحياتى ودعواتى لك بالتوفيق الدائم


*الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصر 

كل الشكر والتقدير لمرورك الكريم ....
واعجابك بالموضوع ....

لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*السيرة الذاتية 
نوستراداموس

نوستراداموس هو اسم لاتيني لطبيب ومنجم فرنسي نسبة للمكان الذي كان يسكن فيه. قام بكتابة كتاب اسمه التنبؤات Les Propheties الذي يحتوي على أهم الأحداث التي سوف تحدث في زمانه إلى نهاية العالم الذي توقع هو أن يكون في عام 3797م وكان يقوم بكتابة الأحداث على شكل رباعيات غير مفهومة وقام بعض العامة بتفسير تلك النبوءات بالتواصل مع الأشخاص المعنيين الذين ذكرهم المنجم في كتابه.

ذاع صيته بعد كتابته كتاب ” التنبؤات Les Propheties ” عند العامة الأمر الذي أدى إلى أن جعل الناس يتوافدون إليه من كل مكان حتى مماته. طلبت منه كاترين دي ميتشي Catherine de Medci ملكة فرنسا بأن يرسم لها مخطط بياني يمكنها من تحديد مكان زوجها وأولادها في أي لحظة وفي أي مكان.

نبوءات نوسترادموس كثيرة منها الذي تحقق ومنها الذي لم يتحقق وأخطأ فيها نوستراداموس مثل أنه تبنأ في يوم وفاته أن الشخصين اللذان دفناه احدهم مات في نفس اليوم والآخر أصابه الجنون
ومن نبوءاته أيضا أنه تنبأ بوفاة الأميرة ديانا وكذلك وفاة الأم تيريسا, كذلك حادثة 11 سبتمبر وحروب منطقة الخليج والعراق.


أصله

ولد ميشيل دي نوستردام ( ميشيل النوتردامي Michel de Nostredame) الذي عرف أكثر بالشكل اللاتيني لأسمه - نوستراداموس- ظهيرة اليوم الرابع عشر من كانون الأول/ديسمبر من عام 1503 وفقاً للتقويم القديم في سان ريمي دي بروفانس St.Remy de provence في جنوب فرنسا، ولم تكن أسرته تنتمي إلى سلسلة الأطباء اليهود الإيطاليين الشهيرة التي تعمل في بلاطي الملك رينيه الأنجوي Rene of Anhou وابنه- كما كان يسود الزعم -إنما أناس من نسب عادي من المناطق التي تحيط بلدة أفينيون Avignon
في عام 1495م تخلت الأسرة عن اليهودية واعتنقت العقيدة الكاثوليكية ، وكان نوستراداموس حينها يناهز التاسعة من عمره، فيما أدرج والده عام 1512م على أنهما عضوان في الجماعة المسيحية الجديدة.

طفولته ودراسته

كان نوستراداموس الابن الأكبر وكان له 4 أخوة. وأصبح الذكاء العظيم الذي كان يمتلكه نوستراداموس واضحاً وهو لم يزل في أول شبابه. وقد أوكل أمر تعليمه إلى جده-جانJean- الذي علمه قواعد اللاتينية والإغريقية والعبرية وأصول الرياضيات والتنجيم الذي يسميه نوستراداموس " العلم السماوي" .

وعندما توفي جده عاد إلى دار والديه في شارع باري Rue de Barri فحاول جده الآخر مواصلة تعليمه وبعد ذلك بوقت قصير أرسل إلى بلدة أفينيون للدراسة ، ولعله بقى مع بعض من أبناء أعمامه الكثيرين في تلك البلدة.

وبسبب إظهاره الاهتمام بعلم التنجيم أصبح هو الحديث الشائع بين زملائه الطلبة. أيد صحة النظرية الكوبرنيكية التي تقول بأن العالم كروي ويدور حول الشمس قبل مقاضاة غاليليو Galilio بسبب الاعتقاد ذاته بأكثر من 100 سنة. وبسبب ذلك قلق عليه من موقفه هذا لأن ذلك العصر كان عصر محكمة التفتيش Inquisition ،
وبما أنهم كانوا يهوداً في السابق فكان وضعهم أكثر ضعفاً من أغلب الناس. ولذلك أرسله والده عام 1522م لدراسة الطب في مدينة مونبيلييه وكان عمره 19 عاماً آنذاك.

وقد اتيحت له الفرصة للإفادة من أكثر العقول الطبية تقدماً في أوروبا. نال درجة البكالوريوس بعد ثلاث سنوات بيسر واضح ، وبعد أن حصل على إجازة ممارسة مهنة الطب قرر أن يترك الجامعة ويخرج إلى الريف لمساعدة ضحايا الطاعون الكثيرة.


يتبع*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*
نوستراداموس طبيباً

كان الطاعون متوطناً في جنوبي فرنسا في ال قرن 16 وبشكل خاص نوع خبيث يعرف محلياً باسم « الطاعون الأسود» ولم يستطع أن ينكر أحد شجاعته في مواجهة المرض وإنسانيته تجاه المرضى وكرمه تجاه الفقراء. 

وفي 1525م ذاع سيطه على أنه رجل مشفٍ وهو ما يزال في هذه المرحلة المبكرة من حياته. وارتحل من مدينة إلى أخرى موزعاً أدويته الخاصة على المصابين ، وكان يستخدم طرق إبداعيه في العلاج.

أمكن العثور على وصفات بعض هذه الأدوية فيما بعد في كتاب نشره عام 1552 م وانتقل من ناربون إلى كاركاسون ثم تولوز وفي بوردو ثم يعود إلى أفينيون مسقط رأسه حيث بقى عدة شهور.

وبعد قرابة 4 سنوات من الترحال عاد إلى مونبيلييه لإكمال الدكتوراه وانخرط في هذه الدراسة في 23 تشرين الاول/ أكتوبر من عام 1529 م وكان يواجه صعوبة في شرح أدويته وعلاجاته غير التقليدية، فبسبب نجاحه كان له أعداء بين زملاء كليته.

 ثم نال الدكتوراه، بقى يدرس في مونبيلييه لمدة سنه ولكن نظرياته الجديدة -في ذلك الوقت- مثل رفضه استنزاف دماء المرضى - سببت له المشاكل لذلك بدأ مرحلة جديدة من التطواف.

وفيما كان يمارس عمله في تولوز تسلم رسالة من جوليوس سيزار سكاليجر Julius-Casar scaliger ثاني أشهر فيلسوف في عموم أوروبا ، ويتضح أن رد نوستراداموس قد سر سكاليجر إلى الحد الذي جعله يدعوه للإقامة في بيته الخاص في آغن. وقد أعجبت هذه الحياة نوستراداموس كثيراً.

زواجه

في عام 1534 م تقريباً تزوج شابة « من طبقة اجتماعية رفيعة ، وعلى قدر كبير من الجمال والسحر» ، رزق منها بولد وبنت وكانت حياته تبدو متكاملة. ولكن حدث أن وصل الطاعون إلى آغن Agen حيث كان يقيم في تلك الفترة ، وعلى الرغم من كل ما فعله من جهود ، فقد قتل زوجة نوستراداموس وطفليه الاثنين، وكان لحقيقة عجزه عن إنقاذ عائلته أثر فاجع في مسار مهنته.


اتهامه بالهرطقه


كانت القشة التي قصمت ظهره عام 1538 ، إذ اتهم بالهرطقة لأنه حدث أن أبدى ملحوظة دون قصد قبل ذلك بسنين وقد نقلت هذه الملحوظة للسلطات ، فقد علق نوستراداموس على عامل يقوم بصب تمثال برونزي للعذراء بأنه إنما كان يصنع الشياطين. ومع أنه كان يقصد ما يفتقر إليه التمثال من عنصر جمالي ، وهكذا أرسلت محكمة التفتيش في طلبه من أجل أن يذهب إلى تولوز ، فشرع نوستراداموس في التطواف من جديد ، مبتعداً قدر الإمكان عن سلطات الكنيسة على مدى السنوات الست التالية.

وفي هذه الفترة ذهب إلى اللورين والبندقية وصقلية مصراً على إيجاد المقاييس الصيدلانية لكل مكان ومدوناً أسماء كل من كان جيداً أو رديئاً بالنسبة لكتابه «رسالة في الغيبيات Traite des Fardmens»


يتبع*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*بداية قدرته على التنبؤ

ويحتمل أن يكون حوالي في هذه الفترة قد بدأ بترجمة الهورابولو Horapollo التي كتبها فيليبوس Philippus من الإغريقية إلى الفرنسية وهي مجموعة من الأبحاث أو الرسائل في الأخلاق والفلسفة. وهي ليست ذات قيمة أدبية كبيرة على أية حال ، إلا أن الجدير بالذكر أن الحكايات التي تتحدث عن قدراته على التنبؤ بالظهور في هذه الأيام ...


نبوءة الراهب 

وكما يبدو فقد ذهب إلى إيطاليا وفيها رأى راهباً شاباً كان يعمل مربياً للخنازير يمر به في الشارع ، فركع أمامه مباشرة وناداه بـ « قداستكم» وقد أصبح ذلك الشاب الذي يدعى فيليتش بيرتي Felice Peretti سيكستوس الخامس Sextus V عام 1585 بعد وفاة نوستراداموس بوقت طويل.

قرابة عام 1554 ، استقر نوستراداموس في مرسيليا وفي هذا العام تعرضت بروفانس لأسوأ فيضانات في تاريخها وتضاعفت شراسة الطاعون وكان نوستراداموس يعمل بدون توقف في الوقت الذي هرب فيه الأطباء.


تنبؤاته

أثارت تنبؤاته جدلاً واسعاً في أوساط الكنيسة وعند الملوك والحكام ، خاصة عندما كانت تتعلق بوراثة العرش أو موت الملك أو هزيمة جيش أو ما إلى ذلك.

نبوءة هنري الرابع 

في عام 1550م انتقل نوستراداموس الى مدينة صالون الفرنسية - المكان الذي بدأ فيه كتابة تنبؤاته. ووقعت حادثة طريفة أثناء زيارة نوستراداموس إلى مدينة صالون عندما طلب رؤية شامات موجودة على جسم صبي في الحاشية، كان ذلك شكلاً من أشكال التنبؤ الشائعة في ذلك الوقت ، إلا أن الصبي استحيا وهرب. توجه نوستراداموس في اليوم التالي لرؤيته وهو نائم ، ثم أعلن بعد ذلك أن هذا الصبي سيكون في يوم من الأيام ملكاً على فرنسا على الرغم من أن كاترين كان لها ولدان على قيد الحياة وكان ذلك الصبي هو هنري النافاري Henri of Navarre   الذي أصبح فيما بعد الملك هنري الرابع.



سبب شهرة نوستراداموس في العصر الحديث

ولعل ما فعلته زوجة جوبلز وزير الدعاية في حكومة هتلر إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية ، عندما فرغت من قراءة بعض نبوءات نوستراداموس والتي لم تكن على هواها،أيقظت جوبلز من نومه، ففزع من هذه التنبؤات وعلى الفور لجأ للدعاية المضادة واستخدم منجم يدعى كرافت ، وكان الغرض من ذلك إحداث تأثير عكسي على شعوب أوروبا وقد أتضح فيما بعد أن كرافت هذا كان يستنسخ بعض تنبؤات نوستراداموس ويعمل على هديها. وبالطبع صدقت نبوءات نوستراداموس بهزيمة ألمانيا.



في بلدة صالون

قرر نوستراداموس الاستقرار بها بقية حياته وتزوج آن بونسار غيميل Anne Ponsart Gemelle وهي أرملة ثرية ولا يزال يمكن رؤية المنزل الذي قضى فيه بقية حياته على مبعدة من بلاس دي لا بواسونيري Place de la poissonnerie وبفضل الحياة الهادئة استطاع أن يركز أكثر على البصيرة التنبؤية وكتاباته.

وبعد 1550 أنتج تقويماً سنوياً وبعد عام 1554 أنجز «التكهنات» La Prognostications ويبدو أن هذين الكتابين شجعاه على الشروع بهمة في كتابه «التنبؤات» The prophecies والذي انطوى على قدر كبير من التعب.

حول نوستراداموس الغرفة العلوية من منزله في بلدة صالون إلى غرفة مطالعة ، وكان كما يخبرنا في التنبؤات يعمل في الليل بكتبه الخاصة بالغيبيات كما أنه قام بإحراق الكثير منها بعد أن أنهى العمل بها مباشرة. ولكن يصعب تصديق ذلك ، لعله في ذلك كان يحاول تضليل سلطات الكنيسة.

كان المصدر الرئيسي لأفكاره الإلهامية السحرية كتاباً لاتينياً بعنوان« DE Mysterriis Egyptorum  » الذي نشرت إحدى نسخه في ليون عام 1547 ، كان يكاد أن يكون في حكم المؤكد تقريباً أنها كانت لدى نوستراداموس لأنه كان يقتبس منها سطراً بسطر في تنبؤاته.


يتبع*

----------


## قلب مصر

ليلة عشق
انتظر بشغف باقى الدراسة
لفد استطعتنى ان تجذبينى لها تماما كما كانت تفعل جدتى وهى تحكى لى حدوتة من أيام زمان

أسلوب السرد أكثر من رائع
لكى الف الف شكر على هذا الوقت الممتع الذى قضيته وأنا أقرأ 
وانا فى انتظار باقى الدراسة 
دمتى فى حفظ الله

----------


## ليلة عشق

> ليلة عشق
> انتظر بشغف باقى الدراسة
> لفد استطعتنى ان تجذبينى لها تماما كما كانت تفعل جدتى وهى تحكى لى حدوتة من أيام زمان
> 
> أسلوب السرد أكثر من رائع
> لكى الف الف شكر على هذا الوقت الممتع الذى قضيته وأنا أقرأ 
> وانا فى انتظار باقى الدراسة 
> دمتى فى حفظ الله


*الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصر

تحية تقدير بحجم تواجدك العبق ..
إعجابك بالدراسة زادها ثراء عزيزتي  ....
فشكرا لكِ على هذا الكرم الكبير....
فالمعرفة  بحر نبحر فيه وننهل منة قدر استطاعتنا.....

تقبلي خالص احترامي وتقديري....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كتاب التنبؤات

في عام 1555 أكمل نوستراداموس الجزء الأول من كتابه الخاص بالتنبؤات التي كان لها أن تحتوي على تكهنات تبتدئ بزمانه وحتى نهاية العالم . فكلمة «قرن» ليست لها علاقة بمئة سنة ، لقد كانت تدعى كذلك لأنه كانت هناك 100 مقطوعة شعرية أو رباعية في كل كتاب وكان نوستراداموس يريد أن يكتب 10 منها. بحيث يتكون 1000 رباعية في المحصلة النهائية. ولسبب مجهول لم يكتمل القرن السابع أبداً وهناك إشارات في أوراقه تشير إلى أنه كان يبحث مسألة إضافة قرن حادي عشر وثاني عشر ، لكن الموت حال دون ذلك.

الأشعار مكتوبة بأسلوب مبهم وغامض يمتلئ بمفردات من لغات متعددة مثل اللاتينية والإيطالية والإغريقية . وقصد ذلك حتى يتجنب مقاضاته على أنه ساحر أو مشعوذ ، فقد قصد خلق حالة من الإرباك في تسلسل التنبؤات فلا تنكشف أسراره للناس العاديين.

شهرة نوستراداموس

وانتشرت شهرة نوستراداموس بسرعة في طول فرنسا وعرضها بفعل قوة«التنبؤات» التي نشرت بشكل غير كامل عام 1555 تضمن «القرون» الثلاثة الأولى وجزء من «القرن الرابع» في ذلك الزمن التي كانت الكتب فيها ترفاً لم يكن يملكها ولا يقرأها سوى الأغنياء. لأن معظم الناس كانوا أميين ، فقد أصبحت التنبؤات هي البدعة السائرة التي يقبل عليها الجميع في البلاط ، ويبدو أن واحدة أو اثنتين منها تثير شيئاً من عدم الارتياح في البلدان الأخرى ، وبخاصة تلك النبوءة التي ظهر أنها أنبأت بموت الملك.

فقد أرسلت الملكة كاترين دي ميتشي Catherine de Medci في طلب نوستراداموس لكي يحضر إلى البلاط ، فذهب وكانت الملكة متلهفة لرؤيته. وسألته عن النبوءة ومن المؤكد أنها ظلت تؤمن بنبوءاته حتى وفاتها. ومنحته هبات ورواتب وميزات ملكية.



وفاته

بدأ النقرس الذي كان يعاني منه يتحول إلى داء الاستسقاء ، فأدرك بوصفه طبيباً أن نهايته أصبحت وشيكة ،فكتب وصيته في السابع عشر من حزيران\يونيو عام 1566 . وفي الأول من تموز\يوليو أرسل في طلب القس المحلي ليجري له الطقوس الأخيرة ، ووجدت جثته في صباح اليوم التالي كما توقع بنفسه ، وترك مبلغاً كبيراً من المال علاوة على ممتلكات عينية أخرى

وعندما توفي دفن واقفاً في جدار في أحد جدران كنيسة كورديلييه في بلدة صالون ، بفرنسا ، وأعيد دفن جثته إبان الثورة في الكنيسة الأخرى في صالون ، وهي كنيسة سان لوران St. Laurent حيث لا يزال يمكن رؤية قبرة وصورته الشخصية المرسومة.




يتبع*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*تنبؤات نوستراداموس 

كتب في بداية كتابة المسمي ( قرون ) كيف حصل علي تنبؤاته قائلا : 


1

أجلس وحيداً في الليل في دراسة متكتمة 
 موضوعة على الحامل النحاسي ذي القوائم الثلاث 
تخرج شعلة واهية من قلب الفراغ إنها
و تدفع إلى النجاح مالا ينبغي الإيمان به لأنه باطل


2

الصولجان الذي في اليد موضوع بين قوائم الحامل 
يرش بالماء كلا من حاشية ردائه وقدمه 
صوت خوف و هو يرتعد في ردائه 
البهاء المقدس الإله يجلس على مقربة


تصف الرباعيتان  طريقة نوستراداموس في التنبؤ فهما ليستا نبوءتين بحد ذاتهم.... 
استخدم نوستراداموس طرائق ايمبليخوسiamblichus الأفلاطونى الجديد في القرن الرابع عشر الذي نشرت طبعة جديدة من كتابه Mysteriis Egypt rum في ليون عام 1547 و يعتقد و بشكل يكاد يكون مؤكداً أن نوستراداموس كان قد قرأها ، و لعلها أصبحت مصدر تجاربه في مجال النبؤة لأن التواريخ التي ذكرها بدأت تظهر بعد ذلك بوقت قصير .
تجتمع كل مقومات التطبيقات السحرية في هذه الرباعية فالوقت ليل و نوستراداموس وحيد في غرفة الدرس يقرأ الكتب السحرية الممنوعة التي تلهمه نبوءاته ..

الحامل النحاسي الثلاثي القوائم هو نظام استخدمه ايمبليخوس توضع عليه زبدية (قدر) ماء يحدق فيها العراف حتى يصبح الماء غائماً فتتكشف صور المستقبل فالشعلة التي تخرج هي نور الوحي الذي يتملك نوستراداموس عند ابتداء التنبؤ....

يواصل نوستراداموس شرح طريقته، يلمس وسط الحامل الثلاثي بصولجانه أو عصاه السحرية ثم يخضل ثوبه و قدميه بالماء الموضوع فوق الحامل هذه هي الطريقة ذاتها التي كانت تستخدمها للحصول على الإلهام المتنبئة الأبولونية Apollonian Prophetess في هياكل برانخوس Branchos في الأيام الغابرة.....

نوستراداموس خائف من القوة التي يستحضرها عندما تأتى إليه يسمعها علاوة على أنه يراها و يبدو أنها تتحدث معه فيدون التنبؤات و حالما تتملكه هذه الهبة فإنه يفقد خوفه هذا المظهر الثنائي لرؤيته هو الشيء الأكثر أهمية عند تفسير القرون.....


يتبع*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*حينما تتقلب دوامة الريح المحفات 
و تغطى الحجب الوجوه 
سيتعكر صفو الجمهورية الجديدة من قبل شعبها 
و في هذا الوقت سوف يسيء الحمر و البيض الحكم

هنا وصف الثورة الفرنسية عام 1789 التي يسميها نوستراداموس بالمجيء العادي أي مجيء الناس العاديين في مقدمته للكتاب . كان الأرستقراطيين يحملون في محفات و هذا الرمز الذي هو رمزهم تقلبه الريح العنيفة للثورة . 

يشير نوستراداموس إلى فرنسا بإنها جمهورية و إلى جمهورية يكثر فيها حكامها الجدد المشاكل هنا يقفز إلى الذهن عصر دانتونDanton و موراMurat و روبسبيرRobespierre  في عهد الإرهاب و كان اللون الأبيض لون ملوك البوربون و الأحمر طبعاً هو لون الثوار و ربما يتضمن البيت الأخير ما يفيد بأن العامة التي لم تكن مؤهلة لهذا العمل قد حاكمت المشرعين أي الكنيسة و الأرستقراطية ....


وتنبأ عن ضرب هيروشيما وناجازاكي : 

قرب الميناء وفي مدينتين كبيرتين 
كارثتان تحدثان لم ير مثيل لهما قط 
جوع وطاعون وأناس يطرحون خارجا بسيف الحرب 
بكاء وضراعة لله العظيم للحصول علي مساعدات 

والمدينتان تقعان علي البحر وكلاهما تعرضت لضرب بالقنبلة الذرية في كارثه لم يعرف التاريخ لهولها مثيلا!!!!!!


وتنبأ عن اكتشاف باستير الذي جاء بعده بأكثر من 3 قرون 

يكتشف المفقود المختبيء منذ عده قرون 
سيحتفل بباستير كرمز لعظمة الإله 
يحدث هذا عندما يتم القمر دولته العظمي 
ولكنه ونتيجة لشائعات أخري ستتلوث سمعته




وفي رباعية أخري أشار إلي موسوليني المعروف في التاريخ باسم الدوتشي ولخلافاته مع الملك ولمعاداته للفاتيكان قائلا : 

سوف يعثر الملك علي ما يرغب فيه بشده 
حينما يؤخذ الأسقف بالظلم 
الرد يغضب الدوتشي بشدة 
وسيقتل عده أشخاص في ميلانو 


يتبع*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
كدراسة فهي رائعة متمكنة
اما كموضوع فلذلك مداخلة اخري طويلة جدا جدا جدا
دمتي بكل خير*

----------


## أم أحمد

موضوع رائع اختي الحبيبة ليلة عشق
ومجهود اكثر من رائع
تسجيل حضور ولي عودة مرة اخري للقراءة باستفاضة
دمتي بكل الخير صديقتي الحبيبة
 :f2:

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
> كدراسة فهي رائعة متمكنة
> اما كموضوع فلذلك مداخلة اخري طويلة جدا جدا جدا
> دمتي بكل خير*


*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

إن المعرفة تدفع الإنسان إلى البحث واكتشاف الحقائق والمجهول والمتعلم والمثقف الواعي كلاهما يستفيدان من هذه النتائج ولكن بطرق مختلفة  وكل حسب غاياته .
فأن نور المعرفة وصل إلي الإنسان واستفاد منه ليعرف حدود ذاته وإمكانياته وقابلياته ويساهم ويتفاعل ويعمل لما هو خير للعام.

اعلم مارميت إلية في مداخلتك هنا سيدي الفاضل ....
ولكن عليك فقط الانتظار حتى الانتهاء من هذه الدراسة ....

لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن البلد

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة
ولو أني مستغرب أزاي هو قدر يتوقع اللي هيحصل من أزيد من 5 قرون وهي تقريبا عمر الحضارة الأمريكية ؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نعم اختي الفاضلة ليلة عشق فضلت ان تكون المداخلة بعد نهاية الدراسة و لكنني الان متاكد بانك سوف تطرحي ما كنت اريد اثارته و مناقشته معك و اذا كان ذلك كذلك فاسمحي لي بتقديم الشكر مبدئيا لانك بذلك تكوني قد اضفيتي علي الدراسة بعدا اخر كان سينقصها ان تمت بغيره
دمتي بكل خير اختي الفاضلة 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *نعم اختي الفاضلة ليلة عشق فضلت ان تكون المداخلة بعد نهاية الدراسة و لكنني الان متاكد بانك سوف تطرحي ما كنت اريد اثارته و مناقشته معك و اذا كان ذلك كذلك فاسمحي لي بتقديم الشكر مبدئيا لانك بذلك تكوني قد اضفيتي علي الدراسة بعدا اخر كان سينقصها ان تمت بغيره
> دمتي بكل خير اختي الفاضلة 
> ليلة عشق*


*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 
اولا كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وعقبال 100 سنة ....
في أتم صحة وأسعد حال ان شاء الله ....
جزاك الله خيرا علي مداخلتك الراقية ....
واتقدم اليك بالشكر ايضا على مرورك واهتمامك ....

لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> موضوع رائع اختي الحبيبة ليلة عشق
> ومجهود اكثر من رائع
> تسجيل حضور ولي عودة مرة اخري للقراءة باستفاضة
> دمتي بكل الخير صديقتي الحبيبة


*الأخت الغالية والصديقة العزيزة أم أحمد 

حضورك وتوقيعك هو الرائع عزيزتي ....
عطر المكان بسحر أخلاقك ونبلك ....

لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة
> ولو أني مستغرب أزاي هو قدر يتوقع اللي هيحصل من أزيد من 5 قرون وهي تقريبا عمر الحضارة الأمريكية ؟


*الأخ الفاضل ابن البلد 

تسجيل حضورك ومتابعتك للدراسه ....
عطر هذه الأوراق ..... 

لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## osha

موضوع أكثر من رائع ودراسة مستفيضة عن نوستراداموس الذي كانت وماتزال تنبؤاته تثير الجدل 
شكرا ليلة عشق على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## ليلة عشق

> موضوع أكثر من رائع ودراسة مستفيضة عن نوستراداموس الذي كانت وماتزال تنبؤاته تثير الجدل 
> شكرا ليلة عشق على الموضوع الجميل


*الأخت الفاضلة أم محمد 

الشكر لك عزيزتي علي مرورك الكريم ....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*هل صحيح أن نوستراداموس تنبأ بأحداث 11 سبتمبر في نيويورك ؟

ذكرت مجلة درشبيغل الألمانية بأن هناك إشاعة بأن العراف نوستراداموس قد تنبأ بأحداث برجي التجارة العالمية في نيويورك وذلك في إحدى رباعياته: 


ملك الرعب العظيم يهبط على المدينة الجديدة 
نار و دخان و صراخ ودموع و انهيارات 
تسقط القلعة, و ينهار التوءمان 
وتشتعل الحروب في كل مكان. 


السماء تحترق بين الأربعين والخمسة والأربعين درجة 
الحريق في المدينة العظيمة الجديدة 
اللهب الكبير ينتشر إلي اعلي مباشرة 
والكل يسعى للحصول علي دليل من النورماندين 

وفعلا نيويورك تقع بين خطي عرض 40 و 45 علي الخرائط 


نار تزلزل الأرض, في مركز الأرض 
هزات قوية تصيب المدينة الجديدة 
صخرتان عظيمتان تنهاران 
ثم تضفى أريثوازا لوناً أحمر على نهر جديد 


حاول الباحثون إيجاد تفسير لهذه الرباعية, والذين كانوا قد اتفقوا أن المدينة الجديدة هي نيويورك..باعتبار أن اسمها مشتق من مقاطعة (يورك) القديمة, ثم إنها تقع في عالم لم يكن له وجود في زمن (نوستر اداموس). 

لكنهم تساءلوا ..لماذا استخدم(نوستر اداموس) كلمة - برج tour   - عندما وصف الصخرتين العظيمتين, في رباعيته هذه ؟ 


والمدهش أننا أصبحنا نعرف الآن !! 
فلقد انهار بالفعل برجا مركز التجارة العالمي

حريق هائل يحدث, بعد شروق الشمس 
الضوضاء و الضياء ينتشران نحو الشمال 
الموت وا لصرخات في كل مكان من الكرة 
و هناك المزيد , مع الأسلحة , و النار , و المجاعة 

راجع معي أن الضربة قد تكون..الدخان,الذي رأيناه جميعاً, في كل مكان في الكرة الأرضية, كان يتجه و ينتشر نحو الشمال,و القتلى من كل الجنسيات ,والعالم كله رأى ما حدث, وصرخ و بكى,ثم جاءت الحرب على أفغانستان بالأسلحة والنار و المجاعة


كل الباحثين اعتبروا هذه الرباعية إشارة إلى كارثة في (نيويورك), وحددوا زمنها فلكياً ببدايات القرن الحادي و العشرين. 


السماء تحترق , بين الأربعين و الخمسة و أربعين درجة 
الحريق في المدينة العظيمة الجديدة 
اللهب الكبير ينتشر إلى أعلى مباشرة 
و الكل يسعى للحصول على دليل من النورمانديين 

لاحظ أن نيويورك تقع بين خطي عرض 40 ,45 على الخرائط , و النيران اشتعلت في البرجين,وانتشرت إلى أعلى, وبعد انهيارهما راح الأمريكيون يبحثون عن دليل لإدانة (أسامة بن لادن)..والذي اتجهت إليه أصابع اتهامهم منذ اللحظة الأولى 


يتبع*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*المضحك في الموضوع أنهم استعانوا برباعيتين من رباعيات(نوستر اداموس) لتأكيد اتهامهم.. 

الرباعية الأولى 

يحافظ الرجل النحيف على الحكم تسع سنوات 
ثم يقع في تعطش دموي رهيب 
أمة عظيمة تموت من أجله ,دون إيمان أو قانون 
ثم يقتل على يد رجل أفضل منه 

ومن منظورهم , رأى الأمريكيون أن النحيف هو (أسامة),و الأمة التي ستموت من اجله ( دون طائل)هي الأمة الإسلامية , أما الرجل الأفضل منه فهو الرئيس الأمريكي بالطبع.. 

هل يمكن أن يقنعك هذا التفسير ؟؟؟!! 

أما الرباعية الثانية , والتي يتصورون أنها تشير إلى حربهم طويلة الأمد, و الضربات الجوية العنيفة,و صمود (أسامة)و جيشه, والدماء التي تسير أنهاراً,فهي تلك التي تقول: 

في ظل السلطة الصارخة للشيخ الملتحي 
توضع قواعد العقاب الصارم 
الشخص العظيم يثابر إلى حد بعيد 
ضوضاء الأسلحة في السماء,و البحر الليغوري أحمر 

فالبحر الليغوري هو الجزء الشمالي الشرقي من البحر الأبيض المتوسط , أما المقصود بضوضاء الأسلحة في السماء فهو وصف معركة جوية. 

والأمريكيون يميلون بشدة إلى تصديق الرباعيتين, ما دام الانتصار سيتحقق لهم فيهما في النهاية.. 



لـــــكـــــــــن .. يزلزل الرعب كيانهم حتى النخاع من رباعية أخرى مخيفة ( أتمنى أن تتحقق )

حديقة العالم, قرب المدينة الجديدة 
في طريق الجبال المجوفة 
يتم الاستيلاء عليها و تقحم في صهاريج 
المدينة تجبر على شرب ماء مسمم بالكبريت 

فمدينة نيويورك تعتمد في ماء الشرب على المياه الجوفية الجبلية,والرباعية هنا تشير إلى عملية لتسميم هذه المياه , لقتل المدينة كلها.. 



نبؤءة بعد وفاته !!!!!!


بعد وفاته قام ثلاثة رجال من الرعاع عام 1791م بنبش قبره كوسيلة ساذجة لإظهار سيطرتهم علي العهد السابق وفجأة احتبست صرخاتهم في حلوقهم ولم يكن ذلك بسبب الهيكل العظمي المتهالك له بل لأنهم وجدوا لوحه منقوش عليها تاريخ يومهم هذا السابع عشر من مايو 1791م وعلي ظهرها مكتوب رباعية تقول: 


بعد عامين من ثورة العامة وفي الشهر الخامس 
ثلاثة سكارى ينبشون القبر القديم 
اثنان يلقيان مصرعهم في تلك الليلة 
والثالث يبقي مجنونا حتى النهاية

وتراجع الثلاثة رجال وهم مرعوبين ولكن دورية من دوريات الثورة لمحتهم وأطلقت النار عليهم فقتل اثنان والثالث أصيب بالجنون من فرط الرعب والذعر .


يتبع*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*يقول نوستراداموس في مقدمة كتابه أن مصدر نبوءاته ، هو مجموعة من الكتب والمجلدات القديمة ، التي كان قد ورثها عن أجداده اليهود ، كانت مخبأة منذ قرون عديدة ، وعلى ما يبدو أنه استطاع من خلالها ، الكشف عن الرموز التوراتية اللفظية والعددية ، التي استخدمها مؤلفو التوراة من الكهنة والأحبار ، ومن ثم قام بقراءة الأحداث الواردة في النبوءات . ووضعها في كتاب على شكل رسائل نثرية وأبيات شعرية سمّاها الرباعيات ، استخدم فيها الكثير من الاستعارات والرموز الواضحة الدلالة أحيانا والمضلّلة والمُحيّرة أغلب الأحيان . 


وقد اجتهد كثير من الباحثين الغربيين وخاصة في العصر الحديث ، وأجهدوا أنفسهم بمحاولات مضنية لحل رموزه وطلاسمه ، ومحاولات مضنية لمطابقتها لما جرى ويجري وسيجري على أرض الواقع ، لدرجة أنك لو بحثت عن لفظ ( Nostradamus ) في أحد محرّكات البحث على شبكة الإنترنت ، ستجد آلاف المواقع لمراكز وجمعيات وكتب ودراسات ، تبحث في أمر نبوءاته وتجتهد في مطابقتها مع الواقع ، في محاولة لاستقراء المستقبل ، وخاصة فيما يتعلق بأحداث النهاية ، وخاصة الحرب العالمية الثالثة ونهاية الحضارة الغربية المرتبطة بعودة الخلافة الإسلامية ، والملفت للنظر أن هذا المتنبئ يحمل حقدا وكراهية شديدة للعرب والمسلمين ، حيث يصفهم بأبشع الصفات بأسلوب لا يخلو من التحريض . 



ومن أشهر الكتب في تفسير نبوءاته وفك رموزه وطلاسمه ، هو كتاب ( نبوءات نوستراداموس ) ، الذي ألّفه الطبيب الفرنسي ( دو فونبرون ) ، المتوفى عام 1959م ، وقد طُبع هذا الكتاب عدة مرات ، أعوام 38 و39 و1940م ، ومن ثم أُعيد طبعه بعد عدة سنوات من خلال ابن المؤلف ، ومما أضافه الابن إلى الطبعة الجديدة من الكتاب نص مخطوط بقلم أبيه الطبيب ، كتبه قبل وفاته بأربعة أشهر بعنوان ( بحث في الأحداث القادمة  ). 


وهذا نصه : 

" يجب النظر بصورة منفصلة إلى الأحداث وتتابعها الزمني ، إن ترتيبها من حيث الزمان لا يمكن تصوّره ، إلا ضمن عملية افتراضية ، إذ أن المعطيات المتعلقة بها شديدة التشذر ، بحيث لا يمكن أن تؤدي إلى استنتاجات أكيدة كليا … 

إن جميع النبوءات القيّمة متركّزة على الحقبة ، التي ستغدو فيها الحضارة الغربية ، مهدّدة بالدمار . والوقائع الأساسية لهذه الأزمة العالمية ، هي كالتالي : الحرب والثورة العامتان ، تدمير باريس الكلي بالنار ، وتدمير جزء من مرسيليا ، بتلاطم لأمواج البحر ، هزات أرضية مخيفة ، وباء طاعون يقضي على ثلثي البشرية ، البابا المطرود من روما ، انشقاق كنسي … 


يبدو أن هذه الأحداث ستبدأ بالحرب بين الشرق والغرب ، أما ذريعتها فستكون في الشرق الأوسط ( العراق ، إيران ، أو فلسطين ) ، ومن المرجح أن تجري على مرحلتين ، على غرار حرب 39 –1945م … 

في تلك اللحظة يظهر نجم مذنّب سوف يمرّ على مقربة من الأرض ، لدرجة أنها ستجتاز شعره المُحمّل بالحصى ، هذه النيازك الجوية التي ستكون بمثابة انتقام السماء العجائبي ، سوف تسقط على أمكنة محدّدة ، حيث ستكون محتشدة قوات الثورة الحمراء ، والأسطول الروسي في البحر المتوسط … 
من المرجح أن تدمير باريس ، سيتم في المرحلة الثانية من النزاع ، قبل وقت قصير من طرد البابا من روما … "


وجاء في نفس المقدمة ما مفاده أن المحنة الكبرى ، التي ستشهد بداية تدمير الحضارة اليهودية المسيحية ، كان ( نوستراداموس ) قد حدّد نقطة انطلاقها في الشهر السابع من عام 1999م . 




يتبع*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*خلاصة ما يتنبأ به ( نوستراداموس ) ، هو دمار الدول الغربية ( أمريكا وبريطانيا وفرنسا ) بهجوم صاروخي نووي مفاجئ ، يصفه بكل دقة ( مطر جديد مفاجئ وعنيف …) ويُعرّف هذا المطر الجديد ( تتساقط من السماء على البحر ، الحجارة والنار ) ويُعرّفه أكثر بقوله ( للمقذوف في الهواء الجاف ) ويُحدّد مصدره ( بنيران آتية من بعيد ) ويصف تأثيره ( يرى الناس القحط والعاصفة ) ويصف ما يعقبه ( سيكون طوفان كبير ومفاجئ ) نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض ، التي ستعمل على ذوبان الكتل الجليدية ، وتبخّر مياه البحار والمحيطات ، ومن ثم لتعود وتسقط على شكل مطر غزير مسببة طوفانا ، تغرق في مياهه أمريكا وبريطانيا إلى غير رجعة . 



وما يعطي مصداقية لنبوءات نوستراداموس ، واهتماما منقطع النظير بها لدى الغربيين ، هو تحقّق الكثير منها حسب اعتقادهم ، بالرغم من إبهامها وعموميتها ، ووصفه الدقيق - قبل (450) سنة تقريبا - للأسلحة ووسائل النقل ، التي استخدمت في الحروب العالمية ، والتي لم تكن موجودة أصلا في عصره . وهذا مما يُعزّز مخاوف هؤلاء من صدق نبوءاته ، بشأن دمار الحضارة الغربية برمتها من قبل الشرقيين ، كما يُعلن عن ذلك بصراحة . 



من خلال هذه النصوص والنصوص التوراتية الأصلية ، تبين للكثير من الباحثين الأمريكيين والبريطانيين والفرنسيين ، المشغولين بنبوءات ( نوستراداموس ) ، أن المقصود بالمدينة الجديدة ، التي سيلحقها الدمار والخراب ، هي ( نيويورك ) بشكل خاص وأمريكا بشكل عام . وخوفا من صدق هذه النبوءات المرعبة ، تُجهد أمريكا نفسها – بقيادة الحزب الجمهوري التوراتي الإنجيلي - وتحثّ الخطى ، سعيا لامتلاك الدرع النووي المضاد ، للنبوءات التوراتية بصواريخها النووية الروسية والصينية ، لا الصواريخ النووية العراقية أو الإيرانية أو الكورية الشمالية كما تدّعي خروج المهدي من مكة ، وحتمية ظهور الدين الإسلامي من جديد : 

وهو الأمر الذي يُرعب نصارى ويهود الغرب ويقضّ مضاجعهم ، وهو المبرّر الوحيد لحربهم الشعواء ، التي يشنّوها ضد الإسلام ومن يُمثّله ، دون كلل أو ملل ، بدفع من أحبار اليهود وكهنتهم ، في كواليس ودهاليز السياسة الغربية ، كما كانوا يُزيّنون لكفار قريش سوء أفعالهم ، في كواليس ودهاليز السياسة في مكة ، خوفا من ظهور أمر الدولة المحمدية الأولى ، وكنا قد أشرنا سابقا إلى بعض النصوص التوراتية الأصلية ، التي استطاع ( نوستراداموس ) من خلالها التنبؤ بهذا الأمر بنصوص صريحة لا لُبس فيها : 

من الجزيرة العربية السعيدة … 
سيولد قائد مسلم كبير … 
يهزم إسبانيا ويحتل غرناطة … 
يصد المسلمون الصليب … 
يخون البلاد واحد من قرطبة . 

أمام الأمير العربي ، بعد الحرب الملكية الفرنسية … 
تسقط مملكة الكنيسة في البحر … 
يأتون من جهة فارس مليونا … 
حين يستولي الشيطان على مصر واستنبول . 

سيُغادر الشرقي مقرّه … 
يجتاز جبال الابينين ويدخل فرنسا … 
يعبر الثلوج الخالدة ( جبال الألب ) … 
ويضرب كل واحد بعصاه . 

سيجري كسب المعركة البحرية ليلا … 
يكون ذلك خراب الغرب … 
سيكون ثمة ميثاق أحمر ، تتلطخ الكنيسة بالدم … 
يشهد المهزوم إفلات النصر منه ويستشيط غضبا . 

قريبا من نهر التيبر ، تُهدّد آلهة الموت … 
بعد فيضان عظيم بقليل … 
يقع البابا في الأسر … 
يحرقون القصر والفاتيكان . 

ـ إذن يعلم الغربيون يهودا ونصارى مما جاء في كتبهم ، أن هناك قائد مسلم كبير ، هو نفس الأمير العربي والشرقي ، الذي سيولد في الجزيرة العربية ، وأن هذا القائد سينتصر في حروبه ، موحدا بذلك جميع دول العالم الإسلامي ، ومن ثم سيجتاح أوروبا كاملة ، بجيوشه الجرارة البالغة في نص ( 1 ) مليون ، وفي نص آخر ( 200 ) مليون مقاتل ، مسببا سقوط الحضارة المسيحية اليهودية واندثارها ، لذلك تجد الغرب يسعى حثيثا ، لوأد أية بادرة تلوح في الأفق لإحياء الخلافة الإسلامية . 



يتبع*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*
والآن وبعد ن انتهينا من الدراسة والبحث والنقل والقراءة 

أحب أن أضع مقال آخر ولكنه ليس بخصوص التنبؤ ، وإنما بحث علمي نشر بالعام 1993 للداعية الإسلامي الكبير زغلول النجار ولقد تكلم عنه وهو:

تقرير أمريكي يتنبأ بنهاية العالم في الخمسين سنة القادمة بناءً على دراسات استمرت أكثر من 12 سنة رصدت تغيرات مناخيه سوف تؤدى إلى فناء دول , وأن البشرية ستعود بدائية , وأن نيازك مدمرة ستضرب الأرض , وأن الاحتباس الحراري سيؤدى إلى نقص الأكسجين وموت الآلاف وكثرة الأمراض الجديدة , وأن الطاقة المعتمة بدأت التحرك على الرغم من سكونها منذ عشرات البلايين من السنين , وأن 80% من الأراضي الأمريكية مهددة بالغرق في الأطلنطي , وأن الشرق الأوسط سيكون الأكثر أماناً , و أن مخزون الأسلحة النووية سيصيب البشر بكوارث


طبعا ليس المقصود بنهاية العالم أي انه انتهى, وإنما انتهاء التكنولوجيا به, ولقد صدق رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال لنا إننا سنحارب بآخر الزمان بالسيف والفرس..


إن الخلاصة من هذه الدراسة والتحليل هي :
أن يكون الإنسان عاقلا يؤمن بالمنطق ولا يؤمن بقدرة أحد على التنبؤ بالمستقبل،

 عندئذ سنقتنع بأن نوستراداموس ماهو إلا دجال ماهر استطاع أن يخدع أصحاب العقول والقدرات العلمية الفذة والنفوس الضعيفة والقلوب المغلقة ....


 لقد كان يقرأ في الكتب التي تسمى الكتب السوداء أو كتب السحر الأسود أو مخطوطات التنجيم،

وقد لاحظ الذين حوله أنه يتوقع أشياء عجيبة، ثم تقع، وقبل أن يصارح الناس بهذه النبوءات كان يسجلها سراً، ثم ينتظر أن تتحقق،

لم يتوقع مثلاً أن تموت زوجته وابنه وابنته معاً، ورغم أن هذا الحادث الرهيب قد هز صورته ووزنه ونبوءاته عند الناس،

لقد استطاع اليهود أن يعرفوا عن طريق إطلاعهم و بحوثهم ودراساتهم في الفلسفة والروحانيات وكتبهم المقدسة و خاصة ما كشفه المتنبي الفرنسي اليهودي الأصل (نوستراداموس ) من أن المسلمون سيحاربونهم في يوم من الأيام و عرفنا نحن من الأحاديث النبوية .....

أن ساحة حرب الإمام المهدي  ومكان ظهوره ستكون في منطقة الشرق الأوسط ( إيران ,العراق,الجزيرة العربية , وبلاد الشام , ومصر ) . فمن منطقة خراسان ( منطقة مشتركة بين أفغانستان و إيران ) ستخرج رايات سود (سوداء) لنصرة الإمام المهدي  . قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم ) (إذا رأيتم الرايات السود قد جاءت من قبل خرا سان فأتوها فأن فيها خليفة الله المهدي ) كنز العمال . 
و ذكره الترمذي في كتاب الفتن الحديث رقم 2270 عن آبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال  (تخرج من خراسان رايات سود فلا يردها شي حتى تنصب بإيلياء (القدس) . 


يتبع*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أما مجمل أحاديثه عن الفترة السابقة لنهاية الأرض وفنائها وقيام الساعة فقد تحدث عنها الرسول صلي الله علية وسلم من أكثر من 1400 سنه  .
 و قد ذكر في أحاديث الرسول الكريم صلي الله علية وسلم عن إحداث هذه الفترات وهى أحاديث صحيحة ... 

وأنة أعتمد في تنبؤاته علي دراسته المتعمقة للكتب السماوية والقرآن الكريم وأحاديث الرسول صلي الله علية وسلم ( وسوف أقوم بوضع درا سه أخري تؤكد صحة كلامي عند الانتهاء منها بإذن الله ) ....

والدليل علي ذلك هو في دراسة أخري للشيخ الدكتور علي بن عمر بادحدح ( القرآن وقيادة العالم ) يقول فيها ....

إن الانحراف عن المبادئ وضعف الالتزام بما أمر الله واقع بل من طبيعة البشر وتأثرهم السلبي في مجالات الحياة التي تبعدهم عن دينهم ومنهجهم، لكن رحمة الله وحكمته في الرسالة الخاتمة أنه جعل نموذجها التطبيقي دائم ومستمر لا يخلو منه زمان وإن صغرت دائرته الجغرافية أو قل تمثيله البشري عددياً يدل على ذلك حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لَا تَزَالُ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أُمَّتِي ظَاهِرِينَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ لَا يَضُرُّهُمْ مَنْ خَذَلَهُمْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ وَهُمْ كَذَلِكَ ) [ رواه مسلم ]، فلن يخلو زمان من ثلة تعتقد الاعتقاد الصحيح في كمال وشمولية منهج الإسلام وأحقيته في القيادة والريادة، واليقين بقدرته وصلاحيته لذلك، ثم تجسد هذه الثلة هذا النموذج في واقعها أفراداً ومجتمعاً ومجالات حياة ، وبالتالي لا يخلو زمان من وجود النموذج اعتقاداً بالقلوب والنفوس، وحقيقة في الواقع والتطبيق .


الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب و لم يجعل له عوجاً ، و الصلاة و السلام على من جعله الله فرقاً بين الناس ليميز به الخبيث من الطيب ......
{  قُلْ هَـَذِهِ سَبِيلِيَ أَدْعُو إِلَىَ اللّهِ عَلَىَ بَصِيرَةٍ أَنَاْ وَمَنِ اتّبَعَنِي وَسُبْحَانَ اللّهِ وَمَآ أَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }. 

نسأل الله السلامة و البصيرة في الدين و نعوذ به من الفتن ما ظهر منها و ما بطن .

فالحق ثابت لا يتغير و لا يتبدل بتغير الأحوال و الأوضاع و نسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعلنا ممن قال فيهم النبي صلي الله علية وسلم :
 " لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين على الحق لا يضرهم من خالفهم و لا من خذلهم حتى يأتي أمر الله و هم كذلك "

فنسأل الله أن يرينا الحق حقاً و يرزقنا إتباعه و أن يرينا الباطل باطلاً و يرزقنا اجتنابه....

وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين.


تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الله الله الله يا ليلة عشق
بارك الله فيك و زادك من علمه
و كانني كنت متوقعا ان تكون هذه النهاية السعيدة لقصة الدجال نوستراداموس  و كانني كنت اقرا ما بين السطور و الكلمات التحضيرية التي كنتي تطرحيها من حين لاخر في هذه الدراسةلالقاء هذه المعجزات الزائفة في اليم لذلك انتظرت النهاية و كانت و الحمد لله نهاية اظهار الحق نهاية عدم الركض وراء المنجمون و المتنبئون و مدعيي المعرفة لان لدينا الكتاب الذي حوي كل شيء و لدينا السنة المطهرة التي فسرت كل ما غمض
بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك
و دمتي بالف خير اختي العزيزة*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *الله الله الله يا ليلة عشق
> بارك الله فيك و زادك من علمه
> و كانني كنت متوقعا ان تكون هذه النهاية السعيدة لقصة الدجال نوستراداموس  و كانني كنت اقرا ما بين السطور و الكلمات التحضيرية التي كنتي تطرحيها من حين لاخر في هذه الدراسةلالقاء هذه المعجزات الزائفة في اليم لذلك انتظرت النهاية و كانت و الحمد لله نهاية اظهار الحق نهاية عدم الركض وراء المنجمون و المتنبئون و مدعيي المعرفة لان لدينا الكتاب الذي حوي كل شيء و لدينا السنة المطهرة التي فسرت كل ما غمض
> بارك الله فيك 
> بارك الله فيك
> و دمتي بالف خير اختي العزيزة*


*الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ معتز فطين 

هل تتخيل أن أول مرة أقرأ فيها عن هذا الدجال كان عبارة عن نبذه عن تنبؤاتة وإنجازاته  في قصة من قصص الأطفال !!!!
بالطبع هالني ما قرأت ليس انبهاراً بهذه الشخصية ....
ولكن أن تنشر في قصة من قصص الأطفال  ( كارثة )....
عندها قررت البحث لمعرفة كل ما يتعلق بهذا الدجال ....
ومن خلال قراءاتي وبحثي وتحليلي لكل ما وقع تحت يدي من معلومات ....
كان نتيجته هو ما توصلت به في نهاية الدراسة ....
عندها أرسلت لدار النشر رسالة لتوضيح كيفية مراعاة ما يقوموا بتقديمه لجيل من الأطفال والشباب لتغذية عقولهم وأفكارهم ....الخ 
مش هطول علي حضرتك ....
وطبعا ( لا تعليق ) !!!!!
كيف نُعرف أطفالنا بهذه الشخصية ....
 بل ونقنعهم أنة يعرف الغيب ويتنبأ به ....
كيف نربي الأجيال الجديدة علي هذه المعتقدات ....
حسبنا الله ونعمه الوكيل .....

احمد الله إن النهاية هي التي كنت تتوقعها أستاذي الفاضل....
واني كنت عند حسن ظنك .....
وهذه شهادة أعتز وأفخر بها ....
لا تتخيل مدي سعادتي من ردك الرائع ....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## Abdou Basha

ليلة عشق من زياراتي للقاعات أجد أنك تضيفين موضوعات مميزة بالفعل
أشكرك على هذا 
وفي انتظار موضوعاتك الجديدة معنا .
**
بالنسبة لنوسترداموس.. فهو شخصية محيرة أراه فتنة لمن يؤمن به مثل بعض الشخصيات الغربية.

----------


## ليلة عشق

> ليلة عشق من زياراتي للقاعات أجد أنك تضيفين موضوعات مميزة بالفعل
> أشكرك على هذا 
> وفي انتظار موضوعاتك الجديدة معنا .
> **
> بالنسبة لنوسترداموس.. فهو شخصية محيرة أراه فتنة لمن يؤمن به مثل بعض الشخصيات الغربية.


*الأخ الفاضل Abdou Basha

انا التي اتوجه اليك بالشكر لمرورك العطر وتعليقك الجميل ...
جزاك الله خيرا ....

لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## جوليا

موضوع اكثر من رائع ومميز جدا جدا

شكرا على الموضوع وعلى حسن اختيارك

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## ليلة عشق

> موضوع اكثر من رائع ومميز جدا جدا
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع وعلى حسن اختيارك
> 
> بانتظار جديدك


*الأخت الفاضلة جوليا 

الرائع والمميز هو مرورك الجميل ....
والشكر لك علي أعجابك بالموضوع ...

لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## horse

[frame="8 80"]أختي ليلة عشق ...
يبدو أنك بذلت جهدا كبيرا لسطر ذلك الموضوع أشكرك عليه جدا ....وهو يذكرني بموضوع يحمل نفس العنوان لأستاذنا الدكتور نبيل فاروق حول تنبؤات نوستراداموس.
أما بخصوص الحسابات التي تتوقع موعد نهاية الأرض وتلك الكتب التي ظهرت علينا لتعطينا جدولا زمنيا لميعاد علامات الساعة ، وتسلسلها ، والأحداث التي ستتوالي في هذه الأثناء فلا أعلم صدقها من عدمه ....هناك كتب كثيرة تحدثت بهذا الشأن أذكر منها "هرمجدون" ، "وعمر أمة الإسلام وقرب ظهور المهدي عليه السلام".
أتمني من الله أن يحمينا من فتن وأهوال يوم القيامة وأن يكتب لنا أن نكون من جيل النصر المنشود.
أشكرك بحق ولك مني كل التحية[/frame].

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="8 80"]أختي ليلة عشق ...
> يبدو أنك بذلت جهدا كبيرا لسطر ذلك الموضوع أشكرك عليه جدا ....وهو يذكرني بموضوع يحمل نفس العنوان لأستاذنا الدكتور نبيل فاروق حول تنبؤات نوستراداموس.
> أما بخصوص الحسابات التي تتوقع موعد نهاية الأرض وتلك الكتب التي ظهرت علينا لتعطينا جدولا زمنيا لميعاد علامات الساعة ، وتسلسلها ، والأحداث التي ستتوالي في هذه الأثناء فلا أعلم صدقها من عدمه ....هناك كتب كثيرة تحدثت بهذا الشأن أذكر منها "هرمجدون" ، "وعمر أمة الإسلام وقرب ظهور المهدي عليه السلام".
> أتمني من الله أن يحمينا من فتن وأهوال يوم القيامة وأن يكتب لنا أن نكون من جيل النصر المنشود.
> أشكرك بحق ولك مني كل التحية[/frame].



*الأخ الفاضل horse

الشكر والتحية لك لمرورك الكريم واعجابك بالدراسة ....
نسأل الله السلامة و البصيرة في الدين و نعوذ به من الفتن ما ظهر منها و ما بطن ....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## akaza

حلو أوي الموضوع انا اول مرة اعرف ان في واحد عمل كل ده معقوله ادر يعرف كل الحاجات دي من زمان كده فعلا حاجة غريبة شكرا ليك

----------


## jemmy

[frame="10 80"]
بســــــــــــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخت الفاضله /   ليله عشق 

 اولا : اتوجه بالشكر لكى على طريقه سردك للاحداث والوقائع

   التى قد كنت قد تابعتها كما ذكرتى فى دراستك هذه من  الجريده الالمانيه

دير اشبيجيل  وقد كانت دراسه جميله بالجريده ايضا ولكن الاجمل فى موضوعك 

ودراستك هذه   سرد بقيه الاحداث بالمنطق والحجه من كتاب الله الكريم 

واحاديث الرسول عليه صلاه الله وسلامه  والتى لم تجرا الجريده الالمانيه عن  سردها

لانها وبكل تاكيد ان اسردت مثل  هذه الاحداث التى  تكلم عنها القران الكريم 

والرسول العظيم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ستفقد شخصيه نوستراداموس اهميتها التى يتباهون بها

  وسيبقى القران واحاديث رسولنا الكريم هى  المنطق والحجه وهم لا يريدون ذلك

         الاخت العزيزه /   ليله عشق  

                                         كل التقدير والتحيه لكى   واستاذنك فى اقتباس الجذء الاخير من الدراسه 

            والتى تهتم بالحديث النبوي الشريف وايات الله البينات وترجمتهم الى الالمانيه 

               واضافتهم ردأ  على نفس الموضوع الذي يدار ببعض المواقع الالمانيه 

                       مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق والنجاح

                           ودائما فى اذدهار

 :: [/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

> حلو أوي الموضوع انا اول مرة اعرف ان في واحد عمل كل ده معقوله ادر يعرف كل الحاجات دي من زمان كده فعلا حاجة غريبة شكرا ليك


*الأخ الفاضل akaza

الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم .......
ولكن نوستراداموس لم يكن سوي دجال ماهر استطاع أن يخدع أصحاب العقول ولم يفعل شيئاً سوي توقعات مبنية علي دراستة المتعمقة للكتب السماوية ......
نسأل الله أن يرينا الحق حقاً و يرزقنا إتباعه و أن يرينا الباطل باطلاً و يرزقنا اجتنابه......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## زمن العجائب

[frame="5 80"]
               المؤرخه الفاضله/   ليله عشق 
   دعينى اولا اقتبس من مشاركه الاخ الفاضلjemmy جذء من مشاركته    الا وهو ذلك الجذء
[frame="10 80"]
اولا : اتوجه بالشكر لكى على طريقه سردك للاحداث والوقائع

التى قد كنت قد تابعتها كما ذكرتى فى دراستك هذه من الجريده الالمانيه

دير اشبيجيل وقد كانت دراسه جميله بالجريده ايضا ولكن الاجمل فى موضوعك 

ودراستك هذه سرد بقيه الاحداث بالمنطق والحجه من كتاب الله الكريم [/frame]


 اولا : اتوجه بالشكر لكى على طريقه سردك للاحداث والوقائع

   التى قد كنت قد تابعتها كما ذكرتى فى دراستك هذه من  الجريده الالمانيه

دير اشبيجيل  وقد كانت دراسه جميله بالجريده ايضا ولكن الاجمل فى موضوعك 


     اشكر لكى سردك للموضوع ولباقتك فى جزب المتلقى للاستمتاع بالدراسه واجباره

على تلقى المحاضره وهو سعيد ولا يمل من السرد 

   دعينى ارفع القبعه احتراما لطريقه الالقاء وسرد الموضوع  

لقد تابعت الموضوع فى بعض الكتب والصحف الالمانيه ايضا واشكرك واشكر جهدك 

                 واشكر جميع الاخوه الاعضاء على ثقافتهم للمتابعه للمواضيع التى لايشبع

القل من التهام ولائم للعلم مثل هذه الوليمه او الوجبه الدسمه 

    مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق والنجاح 
 [/COLOR]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]أختى الغالية ليلة عشق
بجد دراسة فى قمة الروعة
مع أنها فعلا دراسة شاقة جدا وأخدت وقت
أنما فائدتها وسعادتى بفهمها شىء كويس
فادنى كتير جدا
أنا فى أنتظار دراسات أخرى عن شخصيات أخرى
لكى كل الشكر والتحية والتقدير
فى رعاية الله[/frame]

----------


## زمن العجائب

:Download:  [frame="5 80"]بســــــــــــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخت الفاضله / ليله عشق  اولآ :

 ارجو ان اقتبس جذء من مشاركه

 الاخ   jemmy  

[frame="10 80"]اولا : اتوجه بالشكر لكى على طريقه سردك للاحداث والوقائع

التى قد كنت قد تابعتها كما ذكرتى فى دراستك هذه من الجريده الالمانيه

دير اشبيجيل وقد كانت دراسه جميله بالجريده ايضا ولكن الاجمل فى موضوعك 

ودراستك هذه سرد بقيه الاحداث بالمنطق والحجه من كتاب الله الكريم    [/frame]ايتها الاخت / الفاضله 

سردك للاحداث جعلنى مشدودا  وكان الزمن قد عاد بي الى الخلف حين كنت اجلس 

 فى مدرجات السكشن للاستماع الى محاضره هامه لاحدى الدكاتره

ويا حبذا ان كانت هذه المحاضره طريقه القائها غير ممله  كما فعلتى 

                            د/  ليله عشـــــــــــق

        كل التحيه والتقدير لكى على هذه الدراسه

ارجو قبول اعتزاري عن المشاركه التى لم تظهر من قبل 

                                 وشكرآ

   مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق والنجاح[/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="10 80"]
> بســــــــــــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الاخت الفاضله /   ليله عشق 
> 
>  اولا : اتوجه بالشكر لكى على طريقه سردك للاحداث والوقائع
> 
>    التى قد كنت قد تابعتها كما ذكرتى فى دراستك هذه من  الجريده الالمانيه
> 
> ...



*الأخ الفاضل jemmy

الشكر لك أخي الكريم علي مرورك الراقي واعجابك بالدراسه المتواضعة .....
بل الشكر لك علي علي تفضلك باقتباس الجزء الأخير من الموضوع وترجمتها .....
لوضعها كرد علي الجريدة الألمانية وليعلمو أن القرأن هو دستور الأرض وأنة يحكم العالم بالعدل والمساواه ...
فالحق ثابت لا يتغير و لا يتبدل بتغير الأحوال و الأوضاع.....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## سابرينا

*ليله عشق / جميل جدا  نهايه الدراسه الدراسه 
فى بداية قرائتى لم اجد تفسيرا 
لتلك الدراسه وكنت مندهشه 
من ذلك ليس من المعقول انك انت
من تختارين تلك الشخصيه لتخبرينا 
ان نبوائته تتحقق لكن الله الهمنى ان 
استمر فى القراءة حتى فهمت ما ترمين اليه 
شكرا على مجهودك 
اللهم اجعلنى مما قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم )
لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين على الحق لا يضرهم من خالفهم و لا من خذلهم حتى يأتي أمر الله و هم كذلك*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="4 80"]أختى الغالية ليلة عشق
> بجد دراسة فى قمة الروعة
> مع أنها فعلا دراسة شاقة جدا وأخدت وقت
> أنما فائدتها وسعادتى بفهمها شىء كويس
> فادنى كتير جدا
> أنا فى أنتظار دراسات أخرى عن شخصيات أخرى
> لكى كل الشكر والتحية والتقدير
> فى رعاية الله[/frame]


*الأخ الفاضل ميمو المصري 

الروعة والجمال هو مرورك هنا وأعجابك بالدراسه .....
أحمد الله انها نالت قبولك واستحسانك وأفادتك أخي الكريم ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام.....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="5 80"]بســــــــــــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الاخت الفاضله / ليله عشق  اولآ :
> 
>  ارجو ان اقتبس جذء من مشاركه
> 
>  الاخ   jemmy  
> 
> [frame="10 80"]اولا : اتوجه بالشكر لكى على طريقه سردك للاحداث والوقائع
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل زمن العجائب 

بل الشكر لك أستاذي الفاضل علي مرورك الكريم وتعليقك الجميل .....
ولكني لست بدكتوره فما أنا الا محبة للقراءة والمعرفة والبحث لكل ماهو غامض وغريب .....
مرورك عطر هذه الاوراق وزادها ثراء أخي الكريم .....
لك خالص احترامي وتقديري .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## sandrela

دراسه جميلة جدا جدا شكرا ليكي موضوعاتك كلها جميلة وغريبة انا بحب العجايب والغرايب دي اوي

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *ليله عشق / جميل جدا  نهايه الدراسه الدراسه 
> فى بداية قرائتى لم اجد تفسيرا 
> لتلك الدراسه وكنت مندهشه 
> من ذلك ليس من المعقول انك انت
> من تختارين تلك الشخصيه لتخبرينا 
> ان نبوائته تتحقق لكن الله الهمنى ان 
> استمر فى القراءة حتى فهمت ما ترمين اليه 
> شكرا على مجهودك 
> اللهم اجعلنى مما قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم )
> لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين على الحق لا يضرهم من خالفهم و لا من خذلهم حتى يأتي أمر الله و هم كذلك*


*الأخت الغالية سابرينا 

الشكر لكِ عزيزتي علي مرورك الكريم واعجابك بالدراسه ......
نسأل الله أن يرينا الحق حقاً و يرزقنا إتباعه ويرينا الباطل باطلاً و يرزقنا اجتنابه.....
ارجو المعذرة غاليتي علي التأخر في الرد .......
لكِ خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> دراسه جميلة جدا جدا شكرا ليكي موضوعاتك كلها جميلة وغريبة انا بحب العجايب والغرايب دي اوي


*الأخت الغالية sandrela

الأجمل هو أطلالتك البهية علي مواضيعي عزيزتي ......
لا حرمني الله من مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الراقية ......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## حنـــــان

لاا دا الموضوع ده عايز له روقان...
أنا أول مرة أشوفه وقريت المقدمة وكانت شيقة جدا... راجعة بالتأكيد ان شاء الله.
كل الشكر يا ليلة عشق.

----------


## لميس الامام

الغالية ليلة عشق

مش مصدقة انه المنتدى فتح معايا والله ..لكن حظي جميل ان يقع تحت ايدي وعيني نص الدراسة التي قمت بها عن احداث 11 سبتمبر وده موضوع لا يمكن يفوتني لذا سأقوم بقراءته قراءة جيدة جدا واتواصل معاك في ما بعد في مناقشات مستفيضة بإذن الله يا ليلة عشق ..ولكن لحظي السئ انه ظهري متوعك ولا استطيع الجلوس طويلا ..

على فكرة ذكريات لقاءنا في مصر لا تبرح مخيلتي ابدا فقد كان اللقاء رائع وقد بهرت بكن جميعا وامنيتي ان نجتمع سويا مرة اخرى فانتن ما شاء الله شخصيات في منتهى الذوق والرقة وانا شاكرة لكن تلبية الدعوة للحضور والاجتماع بكن ..

لك مني اطيب المنى يا ليلة عشق والى لقاء قريب ودراستك الرائعة.

لميس الامام

----------


## ليلة عشق

> لاا دا الموضوع ده عايز له روقان...
> أنا أول مرة أشوفه وقريت المقدمة وكانت شيقة جدا... راجعة بالتأكيد ان شاء الله.
> كل الشكر يا ليلة عشق.


*الأخت الغالية حنان 

الشكر لكِ عزيزتي علي مرورك الكريم .....
وفي انتظارك لتكملة قراءة الدراسه وارجو أن تنال استحسانك ......
لكِ خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الغالية ليلة عشق
> 
> مش مصدقة انه المنتدى فتح معايا والله ..لكن حظي جميل ان يقع تحت ايدي وعيني نص الدراسة التي قمت بها عن احداث 11 سبتمبر وده موضوع لا يمكن يفوتني لذا سأقوم بقراءته قراءة جيدة جدا واتواصل معاك في ما بعد في مناقشات مستفيضة بإذن الله يا ليلة عشق ..ولكن لحظي السئ انه ظهري متوعك ولا استطيع الجلوس طويلا ..
> 
> على فكرة ذكريات لقاءنا في مصر لا تبرح مخيلتي ابدا فقد كان اللقاء رائع وقد بهرت بكن جميعا وامنيتي ان نجتمع سويا مرة اخرى فانتن ما شاء الله شخصيات في منتهى الذوق والرقة وانا شاكرة لكن تلبية الدعوة للحضور والاجتماع بكن ..
> 
> لك مني اطيب المنى يا ليلة عشق والى لقاء قريب ودراستك الرائعة.
> 
> لميس الامام


*
ملكة الأحاسيس لميس الإمام 

الف الف مليون سلامة عليكِ ياغالية .....
أنة لحظي أنا الجميل أن تقع عيناكِ علي احد أعمالي المتواضعة .....
وبالتبعية فان ذكريات لقاءنا في مصر لاتبارح مخيلتي منذ ان غادرتينا بسلامة الله بعد أن تعلقت قلوبنا بكِ بدرجة لا توصف ......
فجمالك ورقة أخلاقك وذوقك المتناهي لايضاهي عزيزتي ....
في انتظارك بالقريب العاجل باذن الله ......
لكِ خالص حبي وودي وتقديري ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## عمرو صالح

اختي الفاضلة / ليلة عشق

دراسة رائعة ووافية اذهلتني ليس لطرافة الموضوع ولكن لتكامله وارتفاع مستوى المناقشة فيه

ويبقى دائماً قول رسولنا الكريم ( كذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا) صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## ezat_elmasrawy

ليلق عشق دراستك جميله وبذلتى فيها مجهود رائع بالنسبه للاضافات الى انتى أضفتيها على  الاصل الى هوه  روايه  رؤيا   العدد رقم ( 34 ) من سلسله  كوكتيل 2000
للدكتور /نابيل فاروق

----------


## ليلة عشق

> اختي الفاضلة / ليلة عشق
> 
> دراسة رائعة ووافية اذهلتني ليس لطرافة الموضوع ولكن لتكامله وارتفاع مستوى المناقشة فيه
> 
> ويبقى دائماً قول رسولنا الكريم ( كذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا) صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
> 
> 
> اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع


*الأستاذ الفاضل عمرو صالح 

الرائع هو مرورك الكريم واعجابك بالدراسة ....
والطريف في الموضوع أخي الكريم هو من يدعون ان هذه الشخصية هي التي حددت الوقائع والاحداث الجارية منذ 500 عام ......
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله .....
اللهم اجعلنا مما قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ).....
لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين على الحق لا يضرهم من خالفهم و لا من خذلهم حتى يأتي أمر الله و هم كذلك ( صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ).....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> ليلق عشق دراستك جميله وبذلتى فيها مجهود رائع بالنسبه للاضافات الى انتى أضفتيها على  الاصل الى هوه  روايه  رؤيا   العدد رقم ( 34 ) من سلسله  كوكتيل 2000
> للدكتور /نابيل فاروق


*الأخ الفاضل ezat_elmasrawy

الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم ....
بالفعل الدكتور نبيل فاروق كتب عن نوستراداموس في احدي رواياته وهو مالفت نظري عندما قامت بسؤالي عن هذه الشخصية أبنتي الكبري وهذا مما دعاني بقراءة ماخطة وبالبحث عن كل مايتعلق بأكاذيب هذا الدجال ....
والغريب أن يقوم كاتب قدير مثل الدكتور نبيل فاروق بكتابة موضوع عن هذه الشخصية في قصة من قصص الأطفال ولا يقوم بايضاح كذبة وخداعة ، ومن يقوم بقراءة هذه القصص أطفال لا يتجاوز اعمارهم 12 او 13 عام !!!!!!
فالحق ثابت لا يتغير و لا يتبدل بتغير الأحوال و الأوضاع.......
والحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب و لم يجعل له عوجاً.....
فنسأل الله أن يرينا الحق حقاً و يرزقنا إتباعه و أن يرينا الباطل باطلاً و يرزقنا اجتنابه....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## لميس الامام

[CENTER][frame="7 80"]اخيرا يا ليلة عشق اخيرا صفحتك بالذات مجهزة الرد المستفيض بقالي اربع ايام لها وتشاء السيرفرات ان تزدحم هنا ولا عجب فالموضوع قد اثار الكثيرين وقد تنبأت (هههه) بذلك ..لا بالطبع لا اقصد التنبا بحد ذاته ولكني كنت على يقين بأن الموضوع سيثير الكثيرين للرد عليه ..واليوم فقط وفي هذه الساعة فقط استطعت الدخول بعد لآي شديد..فمعذرتي يا غاليتي ...[/frame]



[COLOR="Blue"]قرأت ليلة عشق دراستك المستفيضة حول نوستراداموس الطبيب الفرنسي الفلكي ... وتنبؤاته حول احداث قد صدف -وأقول صدف وانا على يقين انها صدف مهما تكررت..-  حدسه فيها فتحققت ...
ان رؤيتي الخاصة لمثل هذه الظاهرة وأقول ظاهرة لانها باتت الشغل الشاغل عند اهل الغرب فكلما حل عام جديد اخذ هذا العراف وتلك العرافة بنشر تنبؤاتهم عن احداث قد تغير مجرى التاريخ وقد تقع في العام المقبل ..والمعروف ايضا ان اهل الغرب يؤمنوا بالتنجيم كثيرا ويصدقوه فياخذوا بالتهافت على العرافين ليقرأوا لهم طالعم المستقبلي حيث انهم لا يؤمنوا ان الله وحده عنده علم الغيب حتى ولو صدف المنجمون وتحققت نبؤاتهم..
واود ان اضيف لو سمحت لي يا عزيزتي ليلة عشق عن علم الفلك كعلم وكفراسة او كما يسمى تكهن وتنبؤ هنا أن علم الفلك من أوائل العلوم التي نشأت في فجر البشرية وهو علم يهتم بمراقبة و دراسة الاحداث التي تقع خارج الكرة الارضية وغلافها الجوي و علم التنبؤ بالظواهر الفلكية، يدرس علم الفلك بدايات الاجسام التي يمكن مراقباتها في السماء (خارج الارض)، وتطورها وخصائصها الفيزيائية و الكيميائية، والاحداث المرافقة لها.
اما التنجيم فهو علم التنبؤ الغيبي. وقد نشأ في بلاد مابين النهرين بشمال العراق. وكان يعني بالطالع للتعرف عل أمور مستقبلي. ومارس السومريون والبابليون فن التنجيم من خلال مراقبة الشمس والقمر والنجوم والمذنبات وأقواس قزح للتنبؤ بالأوبئة والمحاصيل والحروب. وفي سنة 1000 ق.م. أصبح لدي البابليين والآشوريين مجموعة دلائل نجمية للقياس التنبؤي عليها. فحددوا من خلالها الأيام السيئة الطالع وأيام السعد. وكان القواد في المعارك يستعينون بالمنجمين لتحديد مواعيد المعارك الحربية. ولأنهم كانوا يعتقدون أن الفرد حياته ومصيره مرتبطان بالنجوم والكواكب. وكان قدماء المصر يين والبابليين يعتقدون أن هذه النجوم والكواكب تؤثر علي الحياة فوق الأرض. وانتقل التنجيم للأغريق من بلاد الفرس ومابين النهرين. وكان يلقن بواسطة الكهنة بالمعابد. وكان لكل من قدماء المصر يين والبابليين فلكهم الخاص بهم. فلقد عثر علي تقاويم فوق أغطية التوابيت الفرعونية ترجع لسنة 2000-1600ق.م. ووجد أن أسقف المقابر المملكة الحد يثة فد زينت بصور النجوم التي كانت تري بالسماء وأطلق عليها أسماؤها. كما وجد في بلاد ما بين النهرين تشكيلات لصور النجوم. وكان البابليون يتنبؤن بدقة بالخسوف والكسوف للشمس والقمر. 
وتاريخ الفلك يبدأ منذ عصر ماقبل التاريخ حيث كان الإنسان الأول قد شغل تفكيره بالحركة الظاهرية المتكررة للشمس والقمر وتتابع الليل حيث يظهر الظلام و تظهر النجوم وحيث يتبعه النهار لتتواري في نوره. وكان يعزي هذا للقوي الخارقة لكثير من الآلهة. فالسومريون كانوا بعتقدون أن الأرض هضبة يعلوها القبة السماوية. وتقوم فوق جدار مرتفع علي أطرافها البعيدة. واعتبروا الأرض بانثيون هائل تسكن فوق جبل شاهق. والابليون إعتقدوا أن المحيطات تسند الأرض والسماء. والأرض جوفاء تطفو فوق مياهها ومركزها بها مملكة الأموات. لهذا ألهت الشمس والقمر وتصورت الحضارات القديمة أنهما يعبران قية السماء فوق عربات تدخل من بوابة مشرق الشمس وتخرج من بوابة مغرب الشمس. وهذه المفاهيم بنيت علي أساسها إتجهات المعابد الجنائزية. وكان قدماء المصريين يعتقدون أن الأرض مستطيل طويل يتوسطها نهر النيل الذي ينبع من نهر أعظم يجري حولها تسبح فوقه النجوم الآلهة . والسماء ترتكز علي جبال بأركان الكون الأربعة وتتدلي منها هذه النجوم. لهذا كان الإله رع يسير حول الأرض باستمرار. ليواجه الثعبان أبوبي( رمز قوي الظلام الشريرة ) حتي يصبحا خلف الجبال جهة الغرب والتي ترفع السماء. وهناك يهزم رع ويسقط. فيحل الظلام. وفي الصباح ينتصر رع علي هذه القوي الشريرة. ويستيقظ من جهة الشرق. بينما حورس إله القمريسير بقاربه ليطوف حول العالم. وكان القمر بعتبر إحدي عينيه. و يلاحقه أعداؤه لفقيءهذه العين بإلقائها في النيل وينجحوا مجتمعين في هذه المهمة فيظلم الفمر. لكن الإله رع يهب لنجدة عين حورس (القمر) ويعيدها لحورس. وكان الصينيون يعتبرون الأرض عربة ضخمة في أركانها أعمدة ترفع مظلة (السماء) وبلاد الصين تقع في وسط هذه العربة ويجري النهر السماوي(النهر الأصفر) من خلال عجلات العربة. ويقوم السيد الأعلي المهيمن علي أقدار السماء والأرض بملازمة النجم القطبي بالشمال بينما التنينات تفترس الشمس والقمر. لكن في القرن الثاني ق.م. وضع الفلكي الصيني(هياهونج) نظرية السماء الكروية حيث قال أن الكون بيضة والأرض صفارهاوقبة السماء الزرقاء بياضها. والكلدانيون من خلال مراقبتهم لحركة الشمس ومواقع النجوم بالسماء وضعوا تقويمهم. واستطاعوا التنبؤ من خلال دورتي الشمس والقمر بحركتيهما ما مكنهم من وضع تقويم البروج حيث ريطوا فيعا بين الإنسان وأقداره. وأخضعوا فيها إخضاع حركات النجوم لمشيئة الآلهة. لهذا توأموا بين التنجيم والفلك. ومن خلال تقويم البروج تمكنوا من التنبؤ بكسوف الشمس وخسوف القمر. لكنهم لم يجدوا لها تفسيرا. وكان تقويمهم يعتمد أساسا علي السنو القمرية التي لم تكن تتوافق مع الفصول المناخية. وكان قدماء المصريين منذ 3000 سنة ق.م. أمكنهمة الفيام بالرصد الفلكي وقياس الزمن وتحديده من خلال السنة والأشهر. وبنوا الأهرامات أضلاعها (وجوهها)متجهة للجهات الأربع الأصلية. ومن خلال هذا نجدهم قد حددوا الشمال الحقيقي. والفلك الفرعوني لم يتهموا به عكس بلاد الرافدين ولاسيما بالدورة القمرية. واهتموا بالشمس لأنها كانت ترمز للإله رع.
وكان فلكيو المايا يقومون بعمليات حسابية صعبة من بينها تحديد اليوم والإسبوع من التاريخ التقويمي لأي سنة منذ آلاف السنين في الماضي او المستقبل. وكانوا يستخدمون مقهوما للصفر رغم عدم وجود الحساب والكسور العشرية. وعرفت جضارة المايا الكتابة الرمزية (الهيروغليفية) كما عرفت التقويم عام 613ٌ.م. والسنة الماياوية 18 شهر كل شهر 20 يوم. وكان يضاف للسنة 5 أيام نسيء يمارس فيها الطقوس الدينية وعرفوا الحساب. وكان متطورا. فالوحدة نقطة والخمسة وحدات قضيب والعشرون هلال. وكانوا يتخذون اشكال الإنسان والحيوان كوحدات عددية. وكان الفلكيون القدماء لديهم قد لاحظوا حركات الشمس والقمر والكواكب. وصنعوا تقويمهم من خلال حساباتهم وملاحظاتهم الفلكية لهذه الأجرام السماوية. وكانت ملاحظات الفلكيين تتنبأ لتبشرهم بالأحداث والساعات السعيدة في كل أنشطتهم الحياتية, ولاسيما في الزراعة أو الحرب. وحسب الفلكيون سنة كوكب الزهرة 583,92 يوم (584 يوم). وكانت الأيام حسب الرقم 20 أساس الحساب الماياوي. وقد وجدت تواريخ منقوشة علي الحجر.
وهكذا ليلة عشق والقراء الكرام نرى ان علم الفلك والتنجيم قد لازم البشرية منذ ما قبل الميلاد والى يومنا هذا ...

ليلة عشق مرة اخرى اشكرك ايتها الانسانة العذبة الرائعة ذات الابتسامة والقلب الكبير على كل شئ :
 لقاءي بك وابحاثك ودراساتك الرائعة ..
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:  لك مني باقة ورد اهديها اليك لقاء هذا وكل هذا...

اختك لميس الامام

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [CENTER][frame="7 80"]اخيرا يا ليلة عشق اخيرا صفحتك بالذات مجهزة الرد المستفيض بقالي اربع ايام لها وتشاء السيرفرات ان تزدحم هنا ولا عجب فالموضوع قد اثار الكثيرين وقد تنبأت (هههه) بذلك ..لا بالطبع لا اقصد التنبا بحد ذاته ولكني كنت على يقين بأن الموضوع سيثير الكثيرين للرد عليه ..واليوم فقط وفي هذه الساعة فقط استطعت الدخول بعد لآي شديد..فمعذرتي يا غاليتي ...[/frame]
> 
> *قرأت ليلة عشق دراستك المستفيضة حول نوستراداموس الطبيب الفرنسي الفلكي ... وتنبؤاته حول احداث قد صدف -وأقول صدف وانا على يقين انها صدف مهما تكررت..-  حدسه فيها فتحققت ...
> ان رؤيتي الخاصة لمثل هذه الظاهرة وأقول ظاهرة لانها باتت الشغل الشاغل عند اهل الغرب فكلما حل عام جديد اخذ هذا العراف وتلك العرافة بنشر تنبؤاتهم عن احداث قد تغير مجرى التاريخ وقد تقع في العام المقبل ..والمعروف ايضا ان اهل الغرب يؤمنوا بالتنجيم كثيرا ويصدقوه فياخذوا بالتهافت على العرافين ليقرأوا لهم طالعم المستقبلي حيث انهم لا يؤمنوا ان الله وحده عنده علم الغيب حتى ولو صدف المنجمون وتحققت نبؤاتهم..
> واود ان اضيف لو سمحت لي يا عزيزتي ليلة عشق عن علم الفلك كعلم وكفراسة او كما يسمى تكهن وتنبؤ هنا أن علم الفلك من أوائل العلوم التي نشأت في فجر البشرية وهو علم يهتم بمراقبة و دراسة الاحداث التي تقع خارج الكرة الارضية وغلافها الجوي و علم التنبؤ بالظواهر الفلكية، يدرس علم الفلك بدايات الاجسام التي يمكن مراقباتها في السماء (خارج الارض)، وتطورها وخصائصها الفيزيائية و الكيميائية، والاحداث المرافقة لها.
> اما التنجيم فهو علم التنبؤ الغيبي. وقد نشأ في بلاد مابين النهرين بشمال العراق. وكان يعني بالطالع للتعرف عل أمور مستقبلي. ومارس السومريون والبابليون فن التنجيم من خلال مراقبة الشمس والقمر والنجوم والمذنبات وأقواس قزح للتنبؤ بالأوبئة والمحاصيل والحروب. وفي سنة 1000 ق.م. أصبح لدي البابليين والآشوريين مجموعة دلائل نجمية للقياس التنبؤي عليها. فحددوا من خلالها الأيام السيئة الطالع وأيام السعد. وكان القواد في المعارك يستعينون بالمنجمين لتحديد مواعيد المعارك الحربية. ولأنهم كانوا يعتقدون أن الفرد حياته ومصيره مرتبطان بالنجوم والكواكب. وكان قدماء المصر يين والبابليين يعتقدون أن هذه النجوم والكواكب تؤثر علي الحياة فوق الأرض. وانتقل التنجيم للأغريق من بلاد الفرس ومابين النهرين. وكان يلقن بواسطة الكهنة بالمعابد. وكان لكل من قدماء المصر يين والبابليين فلكهم الخاص بهم. فلقد عثر علي تقاويم فوق أغطية التوابيت الفرعونية ترجع لسنة 2000-1600ق.م. ووجد أن أسقف المقابر المملكة الحد يثة فد زينت بصور النجوم التي كانت تري بالسماء وأطلق عليها أسماؤها. كما وجد في بلاد ما بين النهرين تشكيلات لصور النجوم. وكان البابليون يتنبؤن بدقة بالخسوف والكسوف للشمس والقمر. 
> وتاريخ الفلك يبدأ منذ عصر ماقبل التاريخ حيث كان الإنسان الأول قد شغل تفكيره بالحركة الظاهرية المتكررة للشمس والقمر وتتابع الليل حيث يظهر الظلام و تظهر النجوم وحيث يتبعه النهار لتتواري في نوره. وكان يعزي هذا للقوي الخارقة لكثير من الآلهة. فالسومريون كانوا بعتقدون أن الأرض هضبة يعلوها القبة السماوية. وتقوم فوق جدار مرتفع علي أطرافها البعيدة. واعتبروا الأرض بانثيون هائل تسكن فوق جبل شاهق. والابليون إعتقدوا أن المحيطات تسند الأرض والسماء. والأرض جوفاء تطفو فوق مياهها ومركزها بها مملكة الأموات. لهذا ألهت الشمس والقمر وتصورت الحضارات القديمة أنهما يعبران قية السماء فوق عربات تدخل من بوابة مشرق الشمس وتخرج من بوابة مغرب الشمس. وهذه المفاهيم بنيت علي أساسها إتجهات المعابد الجنائزية. وكان قدماء المصريين يعتقدون أن الأرض مستطيل طويل يتوسطها نهر النيل الذي ينبع من نهر أعظم يجري حولها تسبح فوقه النجوم الآلهة . والسماء ترتكز علي جبال بأركان الكون الأربعة وتتدلي منها هذه النجوم. لهذا كان الإله رع يسير حول الأرض باستمرار. ليواجه الثعبان أبوبي( رمز قوي الظلام الشريرة ) حتي يصبحا خلف الجبال جهة الغرب والتي ترفع السماء. وهناك يهزم رع ويسقط. فيحل الظلام. وفي الصباح ينتصر رع علي هذه القوي الشريرة. ويستيقظ من جهة الشرق. بينما حورس إله القمريسير بقاربه ليطوف حول العالم. وكان القمر بعتبر إحدي عينيه. و يلاحقه أعداؤه لفقيءهذه العين بإلقائها في النيل وينجحوا مجتمعين في هذه المهمة فيظلم الفمر. لكن الإله رع يهب لنجدة عين حورس (القمر) ويعيدها لحورس. وكان الصينيون يعتبرون الأرض عربة ضخمة في أركانها أعمدة ترفع مظلة (السماء) وبلاد الصين تقع في وسط هذه العربة ويجري النهر السماوي(النهر الأصفر) من خلال عجلات العربة. ويقوم السيد الأعلي المهيمن علي أقدار السماء والأرض بملازمة النجم القطبي بالشمال بينما التنينات تفترس الشمس والقمر. لكن في القرن الثاني ق.م. وضع الفلكي الصيني(هياهونج) نظرية السماء الكروية حيث قال أن الكون بيضة والأرض صفارهاوقبة السماء الزرقاء بياضها. والكلدانيون من خلال مراقبتهم لحركة الشمس ومواقع النجوم بالسماء وضعوا تقويمهم. واستطاعوا التنبؤ من خلال دورتي الشمس والقمر بحركتيهما ما مكنهم من وضع تقويم البروج حيث ريطوا فيعا بين الإنسان وأقداره. وأخضعوا فيها إخضاع حركات النجوم لمشيئة الآلهة. لهذا توأموا بين التنجيم والفلك. ومن خلال تقويم البروج تمكنوا من التنبؤ بكسوف الشمس وخسوف القمر. لكنهم لم يجدوا لها تفسيرا. وكان تقويمهم يعتمد أساسا علي السنو القمرية التي لم تكن تتوافق مع الفصول المناخية. وكان قدماء المصريين منذ 3000 سنة ق.م. أمكنهمة الفيام بالرصد الفلكي وقياس الزمن وتحديده من خلال السنة والأشهر. وبنوا الأهرامات أضلاعها (وجوهها)متجهة للجهات الأربع الأصلية. ومن خلال هذا نجدهم قد حددوا الشمال الحقيقي. والفلك الفرعوني لم يتهموا به عكس بلاد الرافدين ولاسيما بالدورة القمرية. واهتموا بالشمس لأنها كانت ترمز للإله رع.
> وكان فلكيو المايا يقومون بعمليات حسابية صعبة من بينها تحديد اليوم والإسبوع من التاريخ التقويمي لأي سنة منذ آلاف السنين في الماضي او المستقبل. وكانوا يستخدمون مقهوما للصفر رغم عدم وجود الحساب والكسور العشرية. وعرفت جضارة المايا الكتابة الرمزية (الهيروغليفية) كما عرفت التقويم عام 613ٌ.م. والسنة الماياوية 18 شهر كل شهر 20 يوم. وكان يضاف للسنة 5 أيام نسيء يمارس فيها الطقوس الدينية وعرفوا الحساب. وكان متطورا. فالوحدة نقطة والخمسة وحدات قضيب والعشرون هلال. وكانوا يتخذون اشكال الإنسان والحيوان كوحدات عددية. وكان الفلكيون القدماء لديهم قد لاحظوا حركات الشمس والقمر والكواكب. وصنعوا تقويمهم من خلال حساباتهم وملاحظاتهم الفلكية لهذه الأجرام السماوية. وكانت ملاحظات الفلكيين تتنبأ لتبشرهم بالأحداث والساعات السعيدة في كل أنشطتهم الحياتية, ولاسيما في الزراعة أو الحرب. وحسب الفلكيون سنة كوكب الزهرة 583,92 يوم (584 يوم). وكانت الأيام حسب الرقم 20 أساس الحساب الماياوي. وقد وجدت تواريخ منقوشة علي الحجر.
> وهكذا ليلة عشق والقراء الكرام نرى ان علم الفلك والتنجيم قد لازم البشرية منذ ما قبل الميلاد والى يومنا هذا* 
> ...


*
ملكة الأحاسيس لميس الآمام

اعذري لي تأخري في الرد عليكِ عزيزتي فلم يصلني إعلام بريدي للموضوع .....
رائعة أضافتك المتميزة بقلمك الماسي فزاد الموضوع ثراء وزهاء ......
بالفعل كثير من الناس يربط بين علم الفلك والتنجيم ......
فالتنجيم هو علم التنبؤ بالغيب أما علم الفلك فيتعلق بدراسة الكواكب والنجوم .....
وعلماء الفلك هم أقوى المعارضين للتنجيم و يقولون انه لا علاقة لعلم الفلك  بمستقبل الإنسان وحياته ...           
وعلي سبيل المثال المعجزة الفلكية منذ أكثر من 3000 عام في معبد أبي سمبل وهي تعامد الشمس علي وجه رمسيس الثاني في يوم مولده ويوم تتويجه للعرش .....
فهو علم مثله مثل باقي العلوم ولا يرتبط بالتنجيم وكشف الغيب .....
الله وحده الذي عنده علم الغيب ......
غاليتي سعدت جدا بمرورك الرائع وفي انتظارك بالقريب العاجل باذن الله ....
لكِ مني كل حب وود وتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## طائر الألفة

الفاضلة ليلة عشق
أسعدني أن أقرأ دراستك المثيرة الممتعة بما تتميز به من تسلسل في العرض وقدرة على جذب تلابيب القارئ دون إفلات لعناصر الموضوع أو لعناصر التشويق
بالنسبة لموضوع "التنبؤات" وبما أنه يدخل ضمن دائرة الغيبيات فأنا أؤمن بما قاله الإمام محمد عبده من أن الإسلام دين العقل وما قاله العقاد من أن التفكير فريضة إسلامية، ونظرا لأن التنبؤات تخرج عن دائرة العقل والتفكير فإنها لابد وأن تثير العديد من الأسئلة الصعبة، منها سؤال عن الفائدة المرجوة من تنبؤات يستحيل تقريبا تفسيرها إلا بعد وقوعها؟ وسؤال عن ماهية المصادر سواء المعرفية أو العقلية أو الروحية التي يمكن أن يستمد منها الإنسان مثل هذا "العلم"؟ وسؤال الغيب ومصدره الدين (بل كل الأديان السماوية) التي تنفي نفيا مطلقا إمكانية الإطلاع على الغيب من قبل الإنسان ولو كان هذا الإنسان نبيا أو رسولا مرسلا من قبل الله سبحانه وتعالى؟
ظهر عراف نوتردام المثير في قرن كانت أوربا كلها في غمار الدخول في ثورة عقلية وروحية واجتماعية وسياسية شاملة، ثورة من أبرز عناصرها وصناعها العلم، وهذا ما يفسر لنا مثلا هذا الطلب الغريب الذي طلبت منه ملكة فرنسا (جدول بياني يوضح لها مكان وجود زوجها وأولادها في كل وقت)..الجدول البياني أمر ينتمي لقواعد العلم الحسابي ويستخدمه علماء الفلك لبيان حركات النجوم، والاعتقاد في ارتباط المصائر البشرية بحركات النجوم أمر قديم قدم البشرية، لكن طلب ملكة فرنسا لم ينصب على الإطلاع على مستقبل زوجها وأولادها، ولكنه أنصب على أمر أكثر دقة من ذلك بكثير وهو معرفة أماكن وجودهم في كل وقت، وهو ما يعبر تعبيرا واضحا عن هذا الشغف المعرفي الهائل المتعطش الي مهد لبداية ثورة العلم الأوربية، الرغبة في المعرفة مقترنة بجذورها الخرافية أو التنجيمية ومعتدة بإمكانيات العلم على معرفة الكثير من الأشياء وتحديدها بدقة. 
عاصر نوستراداموس نهضة الروح العلمية الأوربية في بدايتها، وهو ما أدى مع إطلاعه على التراث اللاهوتي القديم على خروج تنبؤاته، ألا تجعلنا نبؤاته الخاصة بخروج المهدي المنتظر من جزيرة العرب نشك في إطلاعه على التراث العربي الخاص بهذه المسألة خصوصا أن سقوط الأندلس (التي وفرت علومها للغرب بداية نهضته العلمية) كان قريب عهد به.
لا  أعتقد أن أي تنبؤ يمكن أن يمثل خطورة على مستقبل البشرية اللهم من جهة دلالته على تفاؤل أو تشاؤم أصحابه (وعصرهم) بمستقبل الإنسان على الأرض، لكن ولع الناس عموما بالتنبؤ هو المحطة التي يجب أن نتوقف عندها كثيرا لنتأمل أبعادها ومسبباتها، لماذا الناس ولوعين بالتنجيم والتنبؤ؟ لماذا هم ضحايا سهلة للدجالين والمشعوذين والأدعياء والأنبياء الكذبة؟
أعتقد أن إجابة سؤال كهذا يمكن أن تجعلنا نستعرض مجمل الأوضاع القلقة للبشر على الأرض، بدء من انتشار الفقر والمرض والجهل والحروب وتقلص قيمة الإنسان نفسه تحت وقع ضربات التوحش التي تلاحق الإنسان من كل حدب وصوب، ضربات المادية وتضاؤل قيمة الإنسان وقتل حرياته السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية هذه الحريات التي تقلص من قدرته على التحكم في مصيره وتجعل مستقبله مجهولا في يد قوى وقوانين لا آدمية تتحكم فيه وتسيّره كريشة بلا وزن في مهب عاصفة
في كتاب الجبرتي "عجائب الأثار" - تقريبا الجزء الأول - نقرأ حديثا عن "الشيخ صادومة" متنبأ آخر اشتهر وطار ذكره في أنحاء مصر آنذاك حتى إنه أحدث "فتنة عظيمة بين الخلق" وقد أتت نهايته على يد أحد أمراء المماليك
كانت مصر وقتها، كأوربا في وقت داموس، على عتبات مرحلة انتقالية خطرة

مرة أخرى، تحية شكر وتقدير لدراستك وما منحتنا من متعة ولذة عقلية وما دفعتنا إليه من تأمل ونقاش

----------


## الشيمـــاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
عزيزتي و غاليتي / الاستاذه ليلة عشق
اولا اهنئك علي هذه الدراسة المستفيضة المنظمة و اعتبرها من افضل الدراسات التي قراتها في حياتي بشكل عام بجانب دراسة الاستاذ / معتز فطين عن فرعون موسي.
فانا يوما بعد يوم اشكر الله علي اشتراكي في هذه المنتدي لانه بالفعل يحتوي نخبة من افضل ابناء هذه الوطن الذي كدت ان افقد ثقتي به و بابنائه و انا واحده منهم.

اما ملاحظاتي انا عن هذه الشخصية المثيرة للجدل نوستراداموس هي:-
1. كما ذكرتي غاليتي ان نوستراداموس لابد و ان يكون درس الكتب السماوية و السنة النبوية المطهرة و اقتبس منها الكثير من نبؤاته.
2. القرآن الكريم نهر من العلم لا ينضب و لا يجف ابدا و ما توصلنا اليه حتي الان من علوم و نبؤات القرآن مازال قليلا جدا و قد يكون ذلك نظرا لاعتمادنا علي تفاسير القرآن المعلومة لنا امثال تفسر الطبري و ابن كثير و طبعا توقفت هذه التفاسير علي ما استطاع هؤلاء العلماء الاجلاء فهمة و تفسيرة من القرآن حتي ازمانهم التي عاشوها. و لكن في ظل تقدم العلم و الاكتشافات العلمية الواسعة ظهرت علوم الاعجاز العلمي في القرآن لتثبت للبشرية انه حقا كتاب الله المنزل علي نبيه . اما ما اود توضيحة بعد هذه المقدمة لماذا لا نفترض ان نوستراداموس درس القرآن ككتاب علمي موثوق به اكثر من كونه كتابا دينيا كما نفعل نحن مع توفر الكتب السماوية السابقة (المحرفة بالطبع و لكن هذه لا ينفي صحة بعذ محتوياتها) بل من الممكن ان نفترض انه كان لديه نسخ من هذه الكتب السماوية الغير محرفة و التي من الممكن ان تساعدة علي فهم القرآن.
فالقرآن كتاب سماوي ديني علمي تاريخي تنبؤي علمه لا ينضب و لكننا كمسلمين دائما ما نتلوه دون تمعن لاكتساب المزيد من الحسنات و لكن نوتراداموس استطاع ان يستفيد منه ككتاب علمي تاريخي تنبؤي بالاضافة طبعا للاحاديث النبوية الشريفة.
3. و هذه النقطة غاية في الاهمية و هي ما اعتبره كلمة السر في اغلب الكوارث البشرية التي تحدث في العالم من حروب و انقلابات و ثورات لخدمة اغراضهم الدنيئة" الا و هي اليهود او يهودي" و اتذكر انني عندما كنت في عامي الدراسي الاول اشتريت كتابا باسم " المسيخ الدجال " لكاتب متميزسعيد ايوب فاعتبر ان هذا الكتاب من اهم الكتب التي تفضح اليهود و فكرهم و تحركاتهم و مؤسساتهم. و لم يكن الكتاب مجرد قصص و نبؤات عن المسيخ الدجال و لكنه كان موسوعة تشرح للعالم كيف يحرك اليهود العالم كقطع من الشطرنج استعدادا لاستقبال مسيحهم المنتظر الذي سيقودهم لملك العالم اجمع, فاذلاء فرعون يستعدون الان لملك العالم في اخر الزمان و كان اليهود بعد سليمان ينتظرون المسيح الذي سيخلصهم من الذل و عندما جاء المسيح عليه السلام لم يجدوا فيه الشخص الدنئ الذي سيساعدهم علي تملك العالم بالطرق الغير مشروعة فقد وجدوه شخصا متسامحا يدعو الي السلام و المحبة و كل القيم الطاهرة البريئة التي ابدا لن تتناسب مع اغراضهم الدنيئة فاجمعوا علي التخلص منه الي ان رفعه الله و لكن اتباع المسيح مازالوا موجودين و سيتجهوا الي العالم كله و سيدين العالم بالمسيحية الحق , اذن ماذا يفعلوا ظهر احد اليهود الفريسين المتشددين و هو شاول الفريسي و ادعي انه رأي السيد المسيح و انه اعطاه كتابا يحتوي علي تعاليم الدين المسيحي التي يجب ان يتعلمها العالم اجمع و طبعا لم يكن الكتاب اكثر من المسيحية كما يريدها اليهود لخدمهة اغراضهم , مسيحية تساعد العالم علي الاستعداد لمخلص اليهود كما يدعون و جاء قسطنطين و بدل بعض التعاليم الاخري و توالي بعد ذلك تحريف الكتب المقدسة تبعا لاهواء اليهود.
اما عن الجزء الهام في هذه النقطة و هو كيف يجعل اليهود العالم مستعدا لاستقبال مسيحهم المنتظر و الذي علموا بعد ذلك انه المسيخ الدجال -- المسيخ الدجال ما هو الي دجال امده الله ببعض القدرات حتي يكون فتنة للناس ليفرز به الله الخبيث الذي يتأثر بفتنة المسيخ عن الطيب الذي سيعلم حتما انه هذا المسيخ الدجال -- اذن فالايمان بمخلص اليهود و اتباعه لا يمكن ان يحدث مع مؤمنين حق الايمان بالله فهؤلاء عم من سيكتشفون فتنة المسيح المزيف و يحاربونه و ينصروا عليه اذن كانت مهمة اليهود الازلية و هي افساد العالم قدر المستطاع حتي لا يكتشفوا فتنة المسيخ و هذه هي مهمة اليهود منذ رفع الله المسيح الي ما شاء الله ايقاع العالم في الفتن و الحروب و الهائهم عن الدين الحقيقي . انهم يخططون و يرسمون و ينفذون و غالبا نحن نائمون فكثير من الاحداث التي تحدث الان  نكتشف ان اليهود خططوا لها بمنتهي الدقة منذ الازل بمساعدة اخرين من مختلف الاديان و الطوائف تحت مسميات الشيوعية و العلمانية ..الخ هذه الحركات التي تنزلق بالعالم يوما بعد يوم الي الهاوية و بالتالي نستنتج ان بعض ما تنبأه نوستراداموس ليس نبوءة لاحداث ستأتي بقدر ما هي احداث خطط لها من قديم الازل ونستطيع معرفة ترجمة هذا الكلام في بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون و التي ترسم كيف سيكون العالم كما يريد اليهود مرحلة مرحلة و سبحان الله فالاغبياء لا يعلمون ان ما يسعون له ما هو الا قدر الله قدره سبحانه و تعالي قبل خلق الكون و اظهرة الي نبيه المصطفي حتي يحذر المؤمنين من الفتن القادمة و لكن للاسف كثير من الناس تنسي و تنساق وراء فتن الدنيا و ملذاتها و نستطيع التحقق من ذلك في مسألة ضرب البرجين ان انه لم البرجين لما يحتويا في هذا اليوم علي الكثير من اليهود كالمعتاد.
4. هذه النقطة تتعلق بعلاقة الاجرام السماوية بما يحدث علي الارض و هذه النقطة هي وجهة نظر شخصية بنيت علي حقيقة علمية .. اما الحقيقة العلمية هي ان للاجرام السماوية تأثير للكائنات علي الارض نظرا للجاذبية بينها و بين الارض و قد اظهرت دراسة علمية ان اكثر فترات انتشار الجريمة علي الارض هي فترة الايام القمرية حيث ان القمر يعمل ما يشبه المد للسوائل داخل الكائنات الحية مما يؤثر ذلك علي طبيعتهم الشخصية فيكونوا اكثر عصبية مما يؤدي الي وقوع جرائم اكثر -- و قد استنتجت انا لماذا امرنا الرسول الكريم صلي الله عليه و سلم صيام هذه الايام حتي تقل الطاقة البشرية و تزيد الطاقة الروحية فيكون ذلك حماية للانسان من ارتكاب الجرائم-- قس علي ذلك باقي كواكب المجموعة الشمسية و لكن تأثير حركة  الاجرام ليست مرتبطة فقط بالكائنات الحية و لكنها ايضا مرتبطة الجماد و مختلف مكونات الارض كالبحار و الجبال و القشرة الارضية و السحاب و ما الي ذلك و بالتالي فهذه النوعية من التوقعات من الممكن ان نعتبرها صحيحة علي اساس انها ذات اساس علمي و لكن توقات موت شخصية بعينها او زواج اخري و ما الي ذلك من الاقدار التي لا يعلمها الا الله فلا نستطيع الايمان به حتي لو حدث و ساعتها سنقول " كذب المنجمون و لو صدفوا".
اشكرك اختي الفاضلة و اسفة علي الاطالة
تحياتي

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الفاضلة ليلة عشق
> أسعدني أن أقرأ دراستك المثيرة الممتعة بما تتميز به من تسلسل في العرض وقدرة على جذب تلابيب القارئ دون إفلات لعناصر الموضوع أو لعناصر التشويق
> بالنسبة لموضوع "التنبؤات" وبما أنه يدخل ضمن دائرة الغيبيات فأنا أؤمن بما قاله الإمام محمد عبده من أن الإسلام دين العقل وما قاله العقاد من أن التفكير فريضة إسلامية، ونظرا لأن التنبؤات تخرج عن دائرة العقل والتفكير فإنها لابد وأن تثير العديد من الأسئلة الصعبة، منها سؤال عن الفائدة المرجوة من تنبؤات يستحيل تقريبا تفسيرها إلا بعد وقوعها؟ وسؤال عن ماهية المصادر سواء المعرفية أو العقلية أو الروحية التي يمكن أن يستمد منها الإنسان مثل هذا "العلم"؟ وسؤال الغيب ومصدره الدين (بل كل الأديان السماوية) التي تنفي نفيا مطلقا إمكانية الإطلاع على الغيب من قبل الإنسان ولو كان هذا الإنسان نبيا أو رسولا مرسلا من قبل الله سبحانه وتعالى؟
> ظهر عراف نوتردام المثير في قرن كانت أوربا كلها في غمار الدخول في ثورة عقلية وروحية واجتماعية وسياسية شاملة، ثورة من أبرز عناصرها وصناعها العلم، وهذا ما يفسر لنا مثلا هذا الطلب الغريب الذي طلبت منه ملكة فرنسا (جدول بياني يوضح لها مكان وجود زوجها وأولادها في كل وقت)..الجدول البياني أمر ينتمي لقواعد العلم الحسابي ويستخدمه علماء الفلك لبيان حركات النجوم، والاعتقاد في ارتباط المصائر البشرية بحركات النجوم أمر قديم قدم البشرية، لكن طلب ملكة فرنسا لم ينصب على الإطلاع على مستقبل زوجها وأولادها، ولكنه أنصب على أمر أكثر دقة من ذلك بكثير وهو معرفة أماكن وجودهم في كل وقت، وهو ما يعبر تعبيرا واضحا عن هذا الشغف المعرفي الهائل المتعطش الي مهد لبداية ثورة العلم الأوربية، الرغبة في المعرفة مقترنة بجذورها الخرافية أو التنجيمية ومعتدة بإمكانيات العلم على معرفة الكثير من الأشياء وتحديدها بدقة. 
> عاصر نوستراداموس نهضة الروح العلمية الأوربية في بدايتها، وهو ما أدى مع إطلاعه على التراث اللاهوتي القديم على خروج تنبؤاته، ألا تجعلنا نبؤاته الخاصة بخروج المهدي المنتظر من جزيرة العرب نشك في إطلاعه على التراث العربي الخاص بهذه المسألة خصوصا أن سقوط الأندلس (التي وفرت علومها للغرب بداية نهضته العلمية) كان قريب عهد به.
> لا  أعتقد أن أي تنبؤ يمكن أن يمثل خطورة على مستقبل البشرية اللهم من جهة دلالته على تفاؤل أو تشاؤم أصحابه (وعصرهم) بمستقبل الإنسان على الأرض، لكن ولع الناس عموما بالتنبؤ هو المحطة التي يجب أن نتوقف عندها كثيرا لنتأمل أبعادها ومسبباتها، لماذا الناس ولوعين بالتنجيم والتنبؤ؟ لماذا هم ضحايا سهلة للدجالين والمشعوذين والأدعياء والأنبياء الكذبة؟
> أعتقد أن إجابة سؤال كهذا يمكن أن تجعلنا نستعرض مجمل الأوضاع القلقة للبشر على الأرض، بدء من انتشار الفقر والمرض والجهل والحروب وتقلص قيمة الإنسان نفسه تحت وقع ضربات التوحش التي تلاحق الإنسان من كل حدب وصوب، ضربات المادية وتضاؤل قيمة الإنسان وقتل حرياته السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية هذه الحريات التي تقلص من قدرته على التحكم في مصيره وتجعل مستقبله مجهولا في يد قوى وقوانين لا آدمية تتحكم فيه وتسيّره كريشة بلا وزن في مهب عاصفة
> في كتاب الجبرتي "عجائب الأثار" - تقريبا الجزء الأول - نقرأ حديثا عن "الشيخ صادومة" متنبأ آخر اشتهر وطار ذكره في أنحاء مصر آنذاك حتى إنه أحدث "فتنة عظيمة بين الخلق" وقد أتت نهايته على يد أحد أمراء المماليك
> كانت مصر وقتها، كأوربا في وقت داموس، على عتبات مرحلة انتقالية خطرة
> ...


*الأستاذ الفاضل طائر الألفة 

الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم وأعجابك بالدراسة .....
أثريت الموضوع بأضافتك الرائعة من علم وثقافة نثرت عبير الورد هنا .....
زادك الله من علمة أخي الكريم  ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> عزيزتي و غاليتي / الاستاذه ليلة عشق
> اولا اهنئك علي هذه الدراسة المستفيضة المنظمة و اعتبرها من افضل الدراسات التي قراتها في حياتي بشكل عام بجانب دراسة الاستاذ / معتز فطين عن فرعون موسي.
> فانا يوما بعد يوم اشكر الله علي اشتراكي في هذه المنتدي لانه بالفعل يحتوي نخبة من افضل ابناء هذه الوطن الذي كدت ان افقد ثقتي به و بابنائه و انا واحده منهم.
> 
> اما ملاحظاتي انا عن هذه الشخصية المثيرة للجدل نوستراداموس هي:-
> 1. كما ذكرتي غاليتي ان نوستراداموس لابد و ان يكون درس الكتب السماوية و السنة النبوية المطهرة و اقتبس منها الكثير من نبؤاته.
> 2. القرآن الكريم نهر من العلم لا ينضب و لا يجف ابدا و ما توصلنا اليه حتي الان من علوم و نبؤات القرآن مازال قليلا جدا و قد يكون ذلك نظرا لاعتمادنا علي تفاسير القرآن المعلومة لنا امثال تفسر الطبري و ابن كثير و طبعا توقفت هذه التفاسير علي ما استطاع هؤلاء العلماء الاجلاء فهمة و تفسيرة من القرآن حتي ازمانهم التي عاشوها. و لكن في ظل تقدم العلم و الاكتشافات العلمية الواسعة ظهرت علوم الاعجاز العلمي في القرآن لتثبت للبشرية انه حقا كتاب الله المنزل علي نبيه . اما ما اود توضيحة بعد هذه المقدمة لماذا لا نفترض ان نوستراداموس درس القرآن ككتاب علمي موثوق به اكثر من كونه كتابا دينيا كما نفعل نحن مع توفر الكتب السماوية السابقة (المحرفة بالطبع و لكن هذه لا ينفي صحة بعذ محتوياتها) بل من الممكن ان نفترض انه كان لديه نسخ من هذه الكتب السماوية الغير محرفة و التي من الممكن ان تساعدة علي فهم القرآن.
> فالقرآن كتاب سماوي ديني علمي تاريخي تنبؤي علمه لا ينضب و لكننا كمسلمين دائما ما نتلوه دون تمعن لاكتساب المزيد من الحسنات و لكن نوتراداموس استطاع ان يستفيد منه ككتاب علمي تاريخي تنبؤي بالاضافة طبعا للاحاديث النبوية الشريفة.
> ...



*الأخت الغالية أنا بنت مصرية 

حقا أجدني عاجزة علي تقديم الشكر لكِ علي مشاركتك القيمة وأضافتك الرائعة للموضوع .....
سلمت يداكِ غاليتي علي أثراء الموضوع بالمعلومات القيمة ....
فمما لا شك فية انكِ زدتِ الموضوع ثراء ورونق بجميل ثقافتك وعلمك .....
أسعدك الله وباركِ فيكِ وزادك من علمة ......
لكِ خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------

